# FOTOS TOMADAS POR LIA IV PRIMAVERA 2007



## Lia_01

*BUENAS TARDES!
SE SUPONE QUE LA PRIMAVERA YA EMPEZÓ HACE UN PAR DE DÍAS, PERO SEGÚN EL SENAMHI NO TENDREMOS PRIMAVERA HASTA DICIEMBRE. DIÓ UNA EXPLICACIÓN DE UN FENÓMENO DE AIRES HELADOS QUE VIENEN DEL POLO SUR Y POR ESO EN LIMA LA TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA SERÁ DE 17 GRADOS HASTA DICIEMBRE.hno: 
COMO YA LES CONTÉ QUE TUVE UN PEQUEÑO ACCIDENTE, UN HUECO DE LOS MILES QUE HAY SE ME CRUZÓ EN EL CAMINO Y NO LO VÍ, CAÍ EN EL Y SE ME LESIONARON LAS RODILLAS, PERO FELIZMENTE NO ME ROMPÍ HUESO ALGUNO, PARECE QUE TENGO BUEN CALCIO EN LOS HUESOS. TAMBIÉN SE ME INFECTÓ EL OJO IZQUIERDO, PARECE QUE ME LO FROTÉ CON LA MANO SUCIA DE LA TIERRA PERO CON LOS ANTIBIÓTICOS ME HA MEJORADO MUCHO. EL DÍA VIERNES ASISTÍ LUEGO DE LA INAUGURACIÓN A LA FERIA INTERNACIONAL DE FLORES, FUI CON MI BASTÓN, CON LAS JUSTAS LLEGUÉ, ME ACOMPAÑÓ UNA PERSONA, Y LLEVÉ MI CÁMARA, AUNQUE SÓLO PODÍA VER CON UN OJO. A MÍ PERSONALMENTE ME ENCANTA TODO LO QUE ES LA JARDINERÍA, CUIDADO DE FLORES Y PLANTAS, ASÍ QUE PARA ANIMAR UN POCO EL AMBIENTE LES PONGO FOTOS DE LOS FLORIPONDIOS, MUY LINDOS ARREGLOS:*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## J Block

Qué interesante esa feria internacional de flores! Me gustaría haber ido. 

Gracias por mostrarnos tus fotos Lía!


----------



## Lia_01

TIENEN COLGADOS COMO UNOS PEQUEÑOS PLATANITOS, QUE NO SE COMEN:banana: 























































QUE BELLEZA DE FLORES HAY EN TARMA


----------



## Lia_01

HOLA BLOCK, YO FUI A INSISTENCIA DE UNA AMIGA QUE IBA A EXPONER SU ARREGLO FLORAL, NO ME SENTÍA MUY BIEN, PERO FUI. PRECIOSOS AREGLOS.


















PARECEN ORQUÍDEAS



















EN ESTE STAND ME REGALARON UNAS VITAMINAS Y MINERALES PARA MIS MACETAS.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## |pRup|

Muy buenas fotografías, una vez más. Que mal que te haya pasado lo que te pasó y ojalá te recuperes muy pronto. Gracias por compartir estas fotos, muy colorido todo!

Saludos


----------



## Lia_01

GRACIAS PERU, TENDRÉ MÁS CUIDADO LA PRÓXIMA VEZ EN MIRAR EL SUELO. ALGO COLORIDO EL THREAD YA QUE EL CIELO ESTÁ GRIS.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Y pensar que antes de la época del terrorismo, en el país habían grandes planes con la exportación de flores. Seríamos lo que hoy es Colombia en ese rubro. Felizmente se está retomando esa idea. Lindas tus fotos, Lía!


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

GRACIAS YIBRA


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Canelita

Gracias por estas fotos, Lía. Es lindo ver toda la variedad floral que tenemos en nuestro bello país. Sólo me puedo imaginar lo fragrante que estaría todo ese lugar. 
Me alegro que te encuentres mejor y con ánimos de volver a tomar fotos.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

GRACIAS CANELITA 

Y ESTA FLOR HACE HONOR A NUESTROS COLORES PATRIOS, NUESTRA BANDERA PERUANA:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*ME DESPIDO, ESPERO QUE LES HAYA GUSTADO. CREO QUE LAS FLORES SON UN BUEN NEGOCIO. PARA CUALQUIER EVENTO UNO QUEDA MUY BIEN REGALANDO FLORES Y QUE TAMBIÉN NOS GUSTA QUE NOS REGALEN. NO HAY QUE SER MACHISTAS, YA QUE A LOS HOMBRES TAMBIÉN SE LES PUEDE REGALAR FLORES. FLORES PARA DIA DE LA MADRE, DIA DEL PADRE, SAN VALENTÍN, MATRIMONIO, CUMPLEAÑOS, VISITA, NACIMIENTOS, VISITA A ENFERMOS, ANIVERSARIOS, HOMENAJES, AGRADECIMIENTOS, DIA DE LA SECRETARIA, ETC.*


----------



## Lia_01

*SEGUIMOS EN LA CALLE TOMÁS EDISON: *


----------



## Lia_01

*LA CLINICA ITALIANA YA NO EXISTE, EL INMUEBLE PARECE ESTAR VACÍO...*



















*LA BOMBONIERE, ANTES ME PARECÍA MÁS RICO, MÁS BONITO, CUANDO LA DUEÑA ERA UNA BELGA, A RAIZ DE LA TOMA DE LA EMBAJADA POR LOS TERRUCOS TUVO QUE TRASPASAR SU CAFETERÍA. AHORA LA DUEÑA ES MARISSA GIULFO, CON ALGUNO DE SUS HIJOS.*


----------



## manuel_rs

yo naci en esa clinica, por lo que se mapfre la habia comprado e iba a hacer una clinica ahi, pero los vecino se estaban quejando por un velatorio o algo asi, a ver en que termina


----------



## kaMetZa

Estas son las fresias Lia! Son bastante pequeñas pero bonitas a mi parecer.



















Por otro lado, como se llaman estas? que ahora se ha hecho muy comun verlas!


----------



## Canelita

*Si no me equivoco...*

...en inglés yo las llamo 'hydrangeas', y viendo en el Internet, vendrían a ser hortensias, en español. Pero no estoy 100% segura... 





kaMetZa said:


> Por otro lado, como se llaman estas? que ahora se ha hecho muy comun verlas!


----------



## kaMetZa

Pues si, parece que es como tu dices Canelita, pero aun me quedan dudas sobre los colores, me dan la sensacion de no ser naturales 100%


----------



## Canelita

*Así parece ser, Kametza...*

...le deben echar "agüita colorá". :0)

Saludos...y disculpas a Lía por el 'mini-chateo'... 



kaMetZa said:


> Pues si, parece que es como tu dices Canelita, pero aun me quedan dudas sobre los colores, me dan la sensacion de no ser naturales 100%


----------



## Lia_01

*Manuel efectivamente, MAPFRE dicen que la ha comprado y va a poner varios velatorios en ese lugarhno: pobres vecinos, después de la desgracia que pasaron con lo de la embajada de Japòn, y ahora con los velatorios la congestión vehicular que habrá en la zonahno: 
Si son HORTENSIAS naturales, yo pregunté, han pasado por un proceso de teñido. Muy bonitas las fresias.
Siguiendo el camino por la calle Roma:*



























*LLEGAMOS A ESTE PARQUECITO QUE ANTES ERA GALINDO EN HOMENAJE A UNA CHICA AMAZONA QUE MURIÓ APLASTADA POR SU PROPIO CABALLO. PERO AHORA HAY UNA ESCULTURA DE GARCÍA RADA, EL PAPÁ DE LOS GARCÍA BELAÚNDE, QUE FUE PRESIDENTE DEL JURADO NACIONAL DE ELECCIONES. SUFRIÓ UN ATENTADO TERRORISTA PERO NO MURIÓ DE ESO. QUE MAL QUE LA ADMINISTRACIÓN MUNICIPAL NO LIMPIE EL BUSTO, LAS PALOMAS HACEN DE LAS SUYAS SOBRE ÉL.*



























FALTA SEMBRAR PASTO, PURA TIERRAhno:


----------



## Lia_01

hno: 


















AHORA VOY A VER LA CASA QUE ERA DE MI TÍA, HERMANA DE MI PADRE QUE EN PAZ DESCANSE, NO DIRÉ CUAL ES OBVIAMENTE:


----------



## J Block

Honestamente Lía, esa foto con la paloma blanca en pleno vuelo es simplemente buenísima.


----------



## |pRup|

Lia_01 said:


> *
> QUE LENTO QUE ESTÁ EL INTERNET, SE SUPONÍA QUE CON EL SPEEDY IBA A SER MÁS RÁPIDO QUE EL CABLE NEThno: *


*Osiptel halla evidencias de saturación en el servicio Speddy *

(RPP) El Organismo Supervisor de la Inversión Privada en Telecomunicaciones (Osiptel) informó que acciones de supervisión al servicio de acceso a Internet denominado Speedy, que brinda Telefónica del Perú, han arrojado evidencias de que la Plataforma de Resolución de Nombres (DNS) de dicha empresa registra una sobrecarga. 

(www.rpp.com.pe)



Lia_01 said:


>


No podía faltar el perro vestido! 
Muy buenas fotos, es una pena que el busto no reciba un tratamiento adecuado.... y otra vez los cartelitos....:nuts:


----------



## |pRup|

edit


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Las palomas cuándo no haciendo de las suyas!!!


----------



## Lia_01

*regresando por la calle Roma volteo por Barcelona, en un cumpleaños de una amiga que vivía en una de esas casas conocí hace mil años a mi esposo.
Dodi, efectivamente esa zona es demasiado "solitaria", no camina ni un alma, algo triste el panorama....recuerdo que cuando mis tíos vivían querían mudarse a Miraflores, algo más céntrico.*













































Volteo por Marconi hasta el colegio Sagrado Corazón Sophianum


















*
QUE HORRIPILANTE ESOS CABLES AÉREOS:bash: :bash: *


----------



## Lia_01

Avenida Salaverry, y hermosísimo colegio Sophianum, tenía hace muchos años una tía monja, por eso que íbamos con mi abuelita cada cierto tiempo a visitarla, animaba a mi abuela para que convenciera a mis padres y me cambiaran a ese colegio, claro que yo no quería.


----------



## Lia_01

estamos en la avenida Prescott hasta la avenida 2 de Mayo, cruzamos la avenida Cádiz:


----------



## Lia_01

MIREN ESA CASA DEL ESQUINA, HAY MACETAS CON ÁRBOLES EN EL TECHO(?):nuts: 


















UN CHIFA BIEN CARO:bash: 





































UNA CASA ROSADA MUY BONITA:


----------



## |pRup|

Lia_01 said:


>


:banana: :banana: :banana: 
Muy buenas fotos, bfff a veces comía en esa "La Romana" :cheers: Me gusta más el local que tienen en Pueblo Libre, pero ese también está muy bien....que daría por volver a probar una lasagna de La Romana...o un pan al ajo especial...:drool: pronto...!

Saludos!


----------



## kaMetZa

Lia, buena entrega de fotos! (como ya nos tienes acostumbrados xD), y si! tienes razon, esos cables feos! dan ganas de sacar la tijera


----------



## |pRup|

kaMetZa said:


> Lia, buena entrega de fotos! (como ya nos tienes acostumbrados xD), y si! tienes razon, esos cables feos! dan ganas de sacar la tijera


Sacas la tijera pero te quedas sin luz.


----------



## dlHC84

Lia_01 said:


> LA CLINICA ITALIANA YA NO EXISTE, EL INMUEBLE PARECE ESTAR VACÍO[/QUOTE]
> 
> Escuché que querían hacer un tanatorio ahi, pero hay una norma legal que lo prohibe además no creo que los vecinos estén de acuerdo.
> 
> [QUOTE="PeR.uP, post: 15614324, member: 134590"]:banana: :banana: :banana:
> Muy buenas fotos, bfff a veces comía en esa "La Romana" :cheers: Me gusta más el local que tienen en Pueblo Libre, pero ese también está muy bien....que daría por volver a probar una lasagna de La Romana...o un pan al ajo especial...:drool: pronto...!
> 
> Saludos![/QUOTE]
> Hace cuanto tiempo que no vas? La Romana no es ni sombra de lo que era.


----------



## kaMetZa

PeR.uP said:


> Sacas la tijera pero te quedas sin luz.


O muero en el intento


----------



## diegoXD

Que chevere esta ojala algun dia para el festival de la primavera en trujillo adornen asi las calles del centro y otras de las urbanizaciones mas bonitas de trujillo


----------



## |pRup|

pacolam said:


> Escuché que querían hacer un tanatorio ahi, pero hay una norma legal que lo prohibe además no creo que los vecinos estén de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> Hace cuanto tiempo que no vas? La Romana no es ni sombra de lo que era.


Fui al de Pueblo Libre en abril del año pasado, antes de venir. No sé, no estaba mal. :cheers: 



kaMetZa said:


> O muero en el intento


O simplemente, las dos cosas.


----------



## Lia_01

*GRACIAS CHICOS, PERO SI CORTAN LOS CABLES NOOOO SE QUEDAN SIN LUZ, LOS CABLES DE LUZ SON SUBTERRÁNEOS. 
ESOS FEÍSIMOS CABLES SON DE LA TELEFÓNICA, A LO MÁS SE QUEDARÁN SIN TELEFÓNO FIJO, SIN TELEVISIÓN DE CABLE Y SIN INTERNET!!! PERO SIN LUZ NO, ASÍ QUE NO SE PREOCUPEN, TOOODOS SALGAMOS A CORTAR CABLES:bash: hno: *

LLEGANDO A DOS DE MAYO:




































NOS VAMOS A CAMINO REAL, A VER LOS EDIFICIOS QUE LE ENCANTAN A BLOCK, DICE QUE SON LOS MÁS ALTOS DE LIMA???? SÓLO TIENEN 23 PISOS, EL MÁS ALTO SIGUE SIENDO EL DEL CENTRO CÍVICO:




























VOLTEAMOS A LA PEZET. PACO, NUNCA HE COMIDA EN LA ROMANA.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Buenasas las fotos !!! Esos edificios son los gemelos mas altos del pais.


----------



## Lia_01

QUE TRISTE ESTÁ EL COLOR DEL CIELO EN LIMA, PRIMAVERA QUE PARECE UN INVIERNO MUY FRÍO.

EXREX, GRACIAS, PERO SERÁ QUE SON "LOS GEMELOS MÁS ALTOS" DEL PAÍS, PERO NO LOS EDIFICIOS MÁS ALTOS.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Sí, efectivamente, esos edificios de Camino Real son los "gemelos" más altos de Lima (y, por ende, del Perú) ...


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Todo se ve muy bueno, pero esos cables...:bash: *


----------



## Exrexnotex

Asi es Lia , como dice YibrailMizrahi , Esos son los "gemelos" mas altos del pais. Ya que todos sabemos que la torre del Centro Civico es la mas alta del pais. La torre Parque Mar y el Hotel Marriott son bien parecidos , pero no gemelo(a)s. 

Esos cables son horribles. El gobierno deberia, no solo multar a telefonica ( por el meltdown despues del terremoto), ordenar el cableado subterraneo. Con el monopolio que Telefonica tiene, seria un gasto menor para ellos.


----------



## francis2064

*pregunta!!*

alguien sabe que se esta construyendo aca???


----------



## J Block

Al parecer es un proyecto de Imagina. Realmente me da mucho gusto, esa esquina estuvo vacía por casi 20 años.


----------



## alezx

Lia bello tu thread :bow: :applause: excelente tarde un buen rato mirando cada foto, bien chevere todas, la de las flores y estos ultimos ud. es una muy buena fotografa y sobre el cableado aereo si tienen razon deberia ser subterraneo.


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas noches 
Gracias alexz. 
Block hoy he leído en el diario El Comercio que hay un nuevo reglamento que ya salió publicado en El Peruano, sólo se podrán construir hasta 15 pisos en el distrito de San Isidro.
La semana pasada me di un paseo por el Parque de la Amistad, no lo conocía la verdad, pero uno de los forista creo que fue Juan hace un par de meses pegó unas fotos preciosas, así que me quedé con la curiosidad de visitarlo. El Arco es un réplica del Arco que España REGALÓ AL PERÚ y que estaba en la década de los años 30s empezando la Avenida Arequipa. Como siempre no falto un desalmado alcalde de LIma que lo botó, para que los autos puedan circular con mayor facilidad:bash: Este rèplica del Arco fue inaugurado hace algunos años con la asistencia de los Reyes de España.
El parque es muy bonito, de muy buen gusto, excelentes arquitectos de jardines. Empecemos por la entrada para variar:*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## kaMetZa

Lía ese parque es muy bonito! Y hasta te puedes pasear en trencito xu xu 

Tendrás fotos de la laguna y los gansos xD jeje


----------



## Lia_01

UNA RÉPLICA DEL PUEBLO DE SURCO EN SUS INICIOS:


----------



## Lia_01

SI KAME, MUY LINDO, HAY MUCHO QUE VER


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

SHHHH ESTA DURMIENDO









CUA CUA CUA CUA NO SÉ QUE ME QUIERE DECIR, LA POBRE SE QUEJA DE ALGOhno:


----------



## Lia_01

SIGUE QUEJÁNDOSE Y VA A DESPERTAR AL DORMILÓNhno: 








DESPERTÓ AL DORMILÓN CON SUS CUA CUAS


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

VAMOS A TOMAR UN CAFÉ QUE ES UN DÍA MUY FRÍO


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*VARIOS TIPOS DE BANCOS:*
























































OTRA NOVIA, LA PRIMAVERA Y EL AMOR:


----------



## Lia_01

UN INFALTABLE CHIFA AL FRENTE:


----------



## J Block

El Parque de la Amistad es inmenso! Bravazas las fotos Lía.


----------



## CessTenn

Asu, que buenas fotos :bow:


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Bien colorido....*


----------



## Flegui

En que zona de Surco esta ubicado?. muy lindas las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Ahhh que nostalgia.....


----------



## Lia_01

Flegui said:


> En que zona de Surco esta ubicado?. muy lindas las fotos.


*Está en la avenida Caminos del Inca (creo) yendo de MIraflores a Surco por la avenida Benavides, volteas por la avenida ésta a la derecha, una cuadra antes de la Universidad de Arquitectura Ricardo Palma.
Gracias chicos...quería poner fotos de tooodo lo que se hace en un parque, inclusive en éste tan bonito también se casan .
Hoy el DIA DE LA NO VIOLENCIA!!! PEACE AND LOVE, HAGAN EL AMOR Y NO LA GUERRA, el amor (o sexo) con responsabilidad:*


----------



## Lucuma

qué bonitas tus fotos Lía!!! cada toma tuya tiene muchos detalles!!! kay:


----------



## Lia_01

*Gracias Lucu, pero quisiera tener tu valor y tomar esas fotos espectaculares que fotografías tú desde las alturas.
Y yo sigo con la obsesión de los parques....mi recorrido del otro día por San Miguel (Lia III) no acabó ahí, me fui al Parque de las Leyendas, después de 30 años que no pisaba ese zoo, que lo fundó Carito Belaúnde (la hija del arquitecto presidente). Está bonito, pero hay muy pocos animales, esperaba ver una jirafa pero naaaadahno: Algunos animales están demasiado flacos, y los pobres te miran con cara de "Por favor invítame algo de comer"....Eso que la entrada me pareció cara....9 soles adultos.....Día Domingo miles de personas, me cansé....:nuts: El Parque de la Leyendas es el único parque-zoológico del Perú que está dentro de una huaca prehispánica, la Huaca Maranga:*






















































































































LINDAS VICUÑAS:


----------



## sebvill

Pero Lía en el Parque de las Leyendas sí había una jirafa....por lo menos que yo me acuerde. También había un elefante, leones, etc.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Buenas fotos Lìa...*


----------



## Lia_01

*Joseph gracias. Yibra, canelita, la cabra se puso de dos patas y comenzó a pelarse con otra a cuernazo limpio, como se golpeaban, el sonido era horrible:bash: 
Hoy día les pego fotos de unos emús muy figurettis y de bufalos:*














































NO SÉ SI ESTÁ LLORANDO O SE MUERE DE SUEÑO:nuts: 



























*MIREN COMO SE RÍE, COMO ENSEÑA LOS DIENTES, TAMBIÉN MUY FIGURETTI ESTA BUFALA:lol: *


----------



## kaMetZa

Aquella parte en la que los monos están en una "isla" rodeados por una pequeña laguna me gusta mucho, a pesar que siempre que he ido al parque he rehuido a permanecer mucho tiempo apreciando a los monitos, hacen demasiada bulla.!!! 

Lía el museo del petróleo sigue funcionando??


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Tiempo que no voy a un zoològico...:bash:*


----------



## alezx

Uy el Parque de las Leyendas  cuanto tiempo ha pasado ufffff.


----------



## W!CKED

Ay que chéveres están tus fotos Lía, me he reído con esa búfala figureti :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

kaMetZa said:


> Aquella parte en la que los monos están en una "isla" rodeados por una pequeña laguna me gusta mucho, a pesar que siempre que he ido al parque he rehuido a permanecer mucho tiempo apreciando a los monitos, hacen demasiada bulla.!!!
> 
> Lía el museo del petróleo sigue funcionando??


En ese momento nos dijeron que estaBA Cerrado por refrigerio.
Gracias chicos por ver las fotos, efectivamente me he dado cuenta que los animales son tan o más figuretis que los humanos:lol: 


















UNA TORTUGA DE GALÁPAGOS:


----------



## Lucuma

:nuts: ?? :?



















kay: como siempre excelentes tus fotos Lia, tiempo que no voy al parque de las leyendas y me trajo recuerdos mirando tus fotos


----------



## Lia_01

HERMOSAS CEBRAS




































UN SOLO TIGRE:


















UNA PAREJA DE REPOSADOS LEONES:


----------



## Lia_01

gracias lucu, yo no iba hace treinta años o más, era muy chiquita y no me acuerdo:lol: :lol: :lol: lo que si me acuerdo es que al llegar a la casa tenía 39 de fiebre, me dió un tremendo enfriamiento.


----------



## kaMetZa

Jaa! Esa tortuga, que habilidad para poder esconder la cabeza


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Que chèvere la naturaleza...:9*


----------



## dlHC84

PeR.uP said:


> Fui al de Pueblo Libre en abril del año pasado, antes de venir. No sé, no estaba mal. :cheers:


Una trattoria muy buena es San Ceferino.

Lía, lindas tus fotos del zoológico. Yo me acuerdo de la jirafa y del elefante, que pena que ya no estén


----------



## diegoXD

Lucuma said:


> :nuts: ?? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kay: como siempre excelentes tus fotos Lia, tiempo que no voy al parque de las leyendas y me trajo recuerdos mirando tus fotos


Muy buenas las fotos me gustaron estas dos eres muy buena amestrado y claro fotografa


----------



## Lucuma

pacolam said:


> Una trattoria muy buena es San Ceferino.
> 
> Lía, lindas tus fotos del zoológico. *Yo me acuerdo de la jirafa y del elefante*, que pena que ya no estén


yo también 

tengo hasta una foto con el elefante


----------



## Lucuma

diegoXD said:


> Muy buenas las fotos me gustaron estas dos eres muy buena amestrado y claro fotografa


:lol: no exageres :lol: no creo que Lía sea amaestradora:lol: 

muy buena fotógrafa sí pero amaestradora:?



Lucuma said:


> :nuts: ?? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kay: como siempre excelentes tus fotos Lia, tiempo que no voy al parque de las leyendas y me trajo recuerdos mirando tus fotos


----------



## *JoSePh*

*jaja...^^ *


----------



## Lia_01

*:lol: :lol: :lol: lucu, diego cómo se enteraron de mi nueva "chamba"???, en realidad no soy digamos amaestradora de animales, yo los hipnotizo:nuts: 
Me imagino que la jirafa y el elfefante pasaron a mejor vida, porque no creo que los hayan tenido escondidoshno: 
para acabar con este zoológico:
zorros o zorrinos:nuts: *








esta es la parte costa, no llegué a ver a los pingüinos por la cantidad de gente que había, y además el cansancio me venció...:cheers: 


















*mandriles:*



























*cóndores:*


----------



## Lia_01

MUY HERMOSOS ESTOS JARDINES:


----------



## darkangel87

Lia felicitaciones por las fotos! vengo siguiendo tu trabajo desde hace un buen tiempo y es genial! Por otro lado, que bueno que hayan mejorado el parque de las leyendas... la ultima vez que estuve ahi fue por 1996 creo, solo se que tenia menos de 10 anos!


----------



## skyperu34

Excelentes estas últimas fotos ! Me encantaron...

Bueno, ya algún día pronto te nos mostrarás al estilo album incascrapers...


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Lìa, ya sabìa que no eran tus piernas...esperamos pronto verte en el àlbum.

Buenas fotos...kay:*


----------



## kaMetZa

La Embajada de Argentina es muy bonita..!! Me pregunto en qué habrá quedado su pequeño altercado con la municipalidad de Lima, pues ésta al hacer la ampliación de Arenales y la recuperación de la zona mejoró el Parque Bélgica pero quitó algunos estacionamientos que los funcionarios de la embajada usaban... en todo caso se ve mucho mejor ahora  

Lía en tu primera foto, en aquél edificio funcionaba hasta mitad de año aprox Los Faroles del Duke, un café restaurant bastante llamativo, lástima que ya haya cerrado. 

Bonitas fotos como siempre


----------



## Canelita

Gracias por las lindas fotos, Lía. Ese recorrido lo hice muchas veces camino a mi colegio, el María Alvarado (en la 28 de julio). Me encanta la embajada de Argentina, y el Club Arequipa, muy lindos edificios. Una pregunta...nunca entendí el significado de la estatua de Bélgica al Perú. ¿Sabes algo más de ella? Se me hace una estatua un tanto extraña....

Saludos...


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Canelita, por lo poco que sé, se trata de una escultura en honor al trabajador manual, pero quizá Lía sepa más y nos ilustre mejor


----------



## Canelita

Gracias, Kametza...esperaremos, entonces.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Canelita, por lo poco que sé, se trata de una escultura en honor al trabajador manual, pero quizá Lía sepa más y nos ilustre mejor


Es una escultura al estibador/marinero/astillero belga...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Olvidé decirlo. Muy buenas fotos! Para mí, la embajada argentina es la más bonita de todas las de esa zona.


----------



## Lia_01

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Canelita, por lo poco que sé, se trata de una escultura en honor al trabajador manual, pero quizá Lía sepa más y nos ilustre mejor


*La verdad es que no sé más que ustedes. Necesitamos dodi-mapamundista o bajopontino para que nos informe mejor. 
Gracias a todos, la verdad es que me ha sorprendido lo mejorada que está la zona. La embajada de Argentina es la "residencia", no funcionan ahí las oficinas, éstas están a unas cuantas cuadras, creo que en la calle Pablo Bermúdez. La residencia de la embajada por dentro es una preciosidad, hay un patio central cerrado muy grande con losetas sevillanas, un par de veces hemos ido, a alguna que otra invitación. Esta casa fue un regalo que le hizo el Perú a Argentina.
Estoy caminando por la berma central de la Avenida Arequipa. 
Aquí les pongo más de cerca la foto como dice yibra de un marinero belga o trabajador de lo que sea: *

mmmm me gusta la estatua 



























Ministerio de Defensa




































Embajada de Venezuela, creo que aquí funcionan sólo las oficinas, la residencia estaba en Javier Prado San Isidro, no sé si siga ahí.


----------



## Lia_01

Parque Washington, que tremendo huecos hay en las veredas y pistas:bash: :bash: hno:


----------



## kaMetZa

Algo que encontré en la web.

Con motivo del Centenario de la Independencia (a propósito ya faltan 14 años para el Bicentenario ) las colonias de extranjeros hicieron regalos al Perú, básicamente monumentos como la Fuente china, el Arco Morisco o la estatua de George Washington.

La colonia belga a pesar de no haber sido tan numerosa obsequió un monumento del escultor belga Constantin Meunier, que representa como bien dijo Omar a un estibador o trabajador portuario belga (al parecer del puerto de Amberes). Está hecha en bronce, mide 2,10 metros de altura, y fue inaugurada por el presidente Leguía en junio de 1922. 

Se ubicó al comienzo de la avenida Leguía, lugar que hasta hoy conserva, pero que conocemos como avenida Arequipa  

PD. Qué feo han pintado la Embajada venezolana hno: ahh! La residencia sigue en JPrado Lía.

PD2. A mí me parece bonito el parque Washington pero QUE FEAS ESTÁN LAS VEREDAS!!!!!!


----------



## Lia_01

Nos acercamos a esta hermosa estatua de jupiter, pero que pena, no cae el agua de la piletahno: :bash: Esta al frente de la residencia de la embajada norteamericana:




































al fondo a la izquierda flamea la bandera de EEUU:


----------



## Lia_01

*Muchas gracias Kametza por la info. Tienes razón, que fea la pintura de la fachada de la embajada de V., será porque a su gobernante le gusta mucho el color rojo???:nuts: 
Me imagino que también fue cuando España regaló el arco que estaba al comienzo de la avenida Arequipa o Leguía, que luego fue domolido por la municipalidad de Lima cuyo alcalde era el padre de Chachi Dibós:bash: . Ahora han hecho una réplica exacta en el Parque de la Amistad, que también fue regalado por los reyes de España al Perú. *


----------



## Canelita

Gracias a Kametza, Yibrail y Lía por las explicaciones, ahora entiendo mejor la estatua. Lo que me sacaba de onda era la capucha que tiene puesta; más de cerca, se le ve mucho mejor, como dice Lía, jajaja. 

Apropos de los regalos por motivo de la independencia del Perú, hace poco me enteré que la estatua de Manco Cápac fue regalo del gobierno y la colonia japonesa al Perú, pero no se concluyó hasta 1926. Vaya demorita...

Saludos, y Lía, lindas las fotos, como siempre.


----------



## J Block

A pesar de los huecos en las calles esa parte de la Avenida Arequipa luce muy bien. 

Gracias por las fotos Lía!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Lia_01 said:


>


:wtf:

EMOs de m%#r&@ !!!


----------



## J Block

YibrailMizrahi said:


> :wtf:
> 
> EMOs de m%#r&@ !!!


NO GENERALICES!! :bash: 


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

*canelita, efectivamente, fue Japón que regaló la estátua de Manco Cápac la que está en La Victoria. Está churro el belga:lol: 
Block, es verdad que luce bien, pero metes "la pata" en uno de esos huecos y no la cuentas, eso te rompe los huesos:bash: 
algunas fotos más que ya quedé agotada de pegarlas:nuts: 
:cheers: *



























*ANTIGUO TEATRO LEGUIA, TAMBIÉN LE DECÍAN AREQUIPA, NUNCA LO CONOCÍ POR DENTRO, TUVO MUY BUENAS TEMPORADAS TEATRALES.*









*AL FONDO EL DESAPARECIDO CINE ROMAhno: *



























UN COLEGIO JAPONÉS LLAMADO VICTORIA:


















*PRECIOSO COLEGIO ITALIANO RAIMONDI, OJALA QUE NUUUUUNCA SE LES OCURRA DEMOLERLO:bash: *



























*OOOHHH DESDE DONDE ESTOY TOMANDO LA FOTO HABÍA UN PEQUEÑO MONUMENTO DE RAIMONDI, Y SE LO HAN ROBADO, NO ESTÁhno: *


----------



## J Block

Lia_01 said:


> *ANTIGUO TEATRO LEGUIA, TAMBIÉN LE DECÍAN AREQUIPA, NUNCA LO CONOCÍ POR DENTRO, TUVO MUY BUENAS TEMPORADAS TEATRALES.*


Este teatro debería ser recuperado. Podría convertirse en uno de los mejores teatros de Lima.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Tremendos huecos en las veredas...hno:

Por lo demàs kay:*


----------



## |pRup|

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Al mediodía suena el himno nacional desde la torre del reloj. Chévere el parque, Lía! Siempre he querido ir pero no he tenido la oportunidad. A mí no me parece nada peligroso, por las fotos que he visto en el thread.


No se si será el mismo reloj....pero una vez me contaron de un reloj que tenia el Gobierno y que tambien habia sido un regalo, y que justamente ,era una maravilla, que toca elhimno y no se cuantas cosas más.....Pero lamentablemente con la Guerra con Chile y todos los saqueos, lo destruyeron o se la llevaron o bueno, no me acuerdo bien.... Pero era algo así


----------



## kaMetZa

PeR.uP said:


> No se si será el mismo reloj....pero una vez me contaron de un reloj que tenia el Gobierno y que tambien habia sido un regalo, y que justamente ,era una maravilla, que toca elhimno y no se cuantas cosas más.....Pero lamentablemente con la Guerra con Chile y todos los saqueos, lo destruyeron o se la llevaron o bueno, no me acuerdo bien.... Pero era algo así


Ajá.. ese es otro reloj.. se trata del creado por Pedro Ruiz Gallo, que además de militar y héroe, era inventor

El reloj estaba en el Parque de la Exposición. Tenía once metros de altura, 16 de ancho y 5 de espesor; nueve esferas y señalaba los días, años, meses, las estaciones, fases de la luna, izaba la bandera y entonaba el Himno. 

Nunca se aclaró... pero muchos historiadores peruanos dicen que se lo llevaron como botín de guerra y que el mismo Pedro Ruiz Gallo le quitó algunas piezas por lo que nuestros vecinos del sur no lo pudieron volver a hacer funcionar. 

Sin embargo, nunca se encontró por lo que también se cree que lo desarmaron antes de que se lo llevaran y terminó en manos de un coleccionista privado.


----------



## *JoSePh*

kaMetZa said:


> Ajá.. ese es otro reloj.. se trata del creado por Pedro Ruiz Gallo, que además de militar y héroe, era inventor
> 
> El reloj estaba en el Parque de la Exposición. Tenía once metros de altura, 16 de ancho y 5 de espesor; nueve esferas y señalaba los días, años, meses, las estaciones, fases de la luna, izaba la bandera y entonaba el Himno.
> 
> Nunca se aclaró... pero muchos historiadores peruanos dicen que se lo llevaron como botín de guerra y que el mismo Pedro Ruiz Gallo le quitó algunas piezas por lo que nuestros vecinos del sur no lo pudieron volver a hacer funcionar.
> 
> Sin embargo, nunca se encontró por lo que también se cree que lo desarmaron antes de que se lo llevaran y terminó en manos de un coleccionista privado.


*Esa historia si la sabìa, aùn asì gracias Kametza por ilustrarnos un pòco màs.*


----------



## kaMetZa

*JoSePh* said:


> *Esa historia si la sabìa, aùn asì gracias Kametza por ilustrarnos un pòco màs.*


Prego.!


----------



## Lia_01

nO sabía esa historia del reloj, muchas gracias por informarnos. Adentro del parque no es peligroso, fuera si.
Vamos al hotel Bolívar a comer un menú que cuesta 15 soles, entrada, segundo, postre y pan, también un pisco sour de cortesía. Que pena que nadie invierta en este bonito hotel, está descuidado, se ve que falta que inviertan en éste.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Liiindo el hotel! Cada vez que podemos, nos juntamos con la gente de mi facu y vamos a tomarnos un pisco sour al Bolívar. Está 10 soles, nomás así que normal. El catedral está 20 pero ése sí es bravo. Terminas viendo estrellitas peor que hippie luego del woodstock.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## J Block

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Liiindo el hotel! Cada vez que podemos, nos juntamos con la gente de mi facu y vamos a tomarnos un pisco sour al Bolívar. Está 10 soles, nomás así que normal. El catedral está 20 pero ése sí es bravo. Terminas viendo estrellitas peor que hippie luego del woodstock.


y tirando canchita? 

El pisco sour del Bolívar es buenazo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Jajajaja, no, qué roche! En serio, el bar es buenazo y se nota que tiene sus fans (sobretodo la gente de la tercera edad) porque nunca está vacío... Aunque no sé, por ejemplo, hay una tele de 14 pulgadas que parece fuera de sitio y hay una que otra mesita de mármol rajada. Esos vendrían a ser los puntos en contra del lugar... Ojalá y mejore en eso porque tiene para ser el mejor bar de Lima.


----------



## Lia_01

HOLA YIBRA, YO NO TOMO PORQUE ME CAE MAL EL ALCOHOL. TE CONTARÉ QUE ESE DÍA AL POBRE MOZO SE LE CAYÓ EL PANCITO DENTRO DE LA COPA DE PISCO SOUR, SALPICÓ TODO, HASTA LA CÁMARA SE MOJÓ, Y YO BAÑADA EN PISCO SOUR, YO QUE NO TOMO NI GOTA:lol::cheers:
EL BAÑO:


















SALONES:



























COMEDOR PRINCIPAL:









ANTIGUAMENTE DICE MI MAMÁ QUE AHÍ TOCABAN LOS VIOLINES:


----------



## J Block

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Jajajaja, no, qué roche! En serio, el bar es buenazo y se nota que tiene sus fans (sobretodo la gente de la tercera edad) porque nunca está vacío... Aunque no sé, por ejemplo, hay una tele de 14 pulgadas que parece fuera de sitio y hay una que otra mesita de mármol rajada. Esos vendrían a ser los puntos en contra del lugar... Ojalá y mejore en eso porque tiene para ser el mejor bar de Lima.


Tienes razón. El Bolívar ya no es lo que fue en los años cincuenta. Hace poco hubo planes para remodelarlo, construír un casino de lujo, una piscina y reabrir el antiguo Grill. Conozco al administrador del hotel, creo que tiene mucho potencial para volver a ser el hotel de 5 estrellas que fue. 

Concuerdo contigo, el Bolivar tiene para ser el mejor bar de Lima.


----------



## J Block

Lía, me fascinaron tus fotos. Acabo de recordar que los baños públicos están cubiertos en marmol. Me alegro que hayan recuperado alguno de sus muebles, sobretodo sus alfombras y cuadros.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Lia_01 said:


> HOLA YIBRA, YO NO TOMO PORQUE ME CAE MAL EL ALCOHOL. TE CONTARÉ QUE ESE DÍA AL POBRE MOZO SE LE CAYÓ EL PANCITO DENTRO DE LA COPA DE PISCO SOUR, SALPICÓ TODO, HASTA LA CÁMARA SE MOJÓ, Y YO BAÑADA EN PISCO SOUR, YO QUE NO TOMO NI GOTA:lol::cheers:


Claro, esto también se me había pasado... O sea, en la vida, pues!!! Un cartelito de papel... Nooooo, para matarse! El hall del hotel es alucinante, los baños también son súper lindos pero hay ciertas cosas que te devuelven a la realidad actual del hotel como la tele de 14 pulgadas y este cartelito hecho a computadora que señala los baños...

Muy buenas tus fotos, Lía. Parece que está de moda tomarle fotos a esa zona del centro de Lima


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Lia_01 said:


>


Aquí está la bendita tele de 14 pulgadas de la que hablé :colgate:


----------



## kaMetZa

Este balcón que da a La Colmena me encanta..! Yo no he ido al Bolívar hno: será ocasión 

Lindas fotos Lía  vaya que te dejaron fotografiar casi todo el hotel..!


----------



## Canelita

Buenísimas las fotos, Lía. Ese hotel es toda una minita, lindísimo, merece que vuelva a ser el gran hotel que antes fue. Ojalá se cumpla. Pero se ve tan vacío, excepto por aquellos comensales, es muy triste. Casi como un hotel fantasma... 

Saludos...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Aaaahhh y me olvidaba de la terraza... Faltan una que otra ESTUFA para el frío!


----------



## Lia_01

*BLOCK, SI ESTÁ ORDENADITO, LIMPIO, PERO NECESITA UNA BUENA INVERSIÓN. YIBRA, EL CARTELITO DEL BAÑO:nuts: CREO QUE EL TELEVISOR ES DE 21 PULGADAS:nuts: KAMETZA, EL BALCÓN ES LINDO, SON MUY AMABLES, TE DEJAN TOMAR FOTOS DE TODO, INCLUSIVE DE LOS DORMITORIOS, PERO ESE DÍA ME DIJERON QUE TOOOODOS ESTABAN OCUPADOS (?) PUES QUE BIEN QUE SEA ASÍ. *


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

En serio estaban todos ocupados? Pues qué bueno! De verdad, qué bueno!


----------



## kaMetZa

Woww! Fantástico! Que bueno que todo esté copado!! Ya iré por unos pisco sour


----------



## *ClauDia*

ME ENCANTÓ ESTA FOTO!!!


----------



## Canelita

*Ooops!*

Pues entonces eso invalida mi comentario anterior...qué más quisiera que así fuera, ¿pero no les parece raro que no haya nadie por el lobby, la recepción? Por las fotos, más parecía un museo. Ojalá que sea cierto que estaban a full. 



Lia_01 said:


> *BLOCK, SI ESTÁ ORDENADITO, LIMPIO, PERO NECESITA UNA BUENA INVERSIÓN. YIBRA, EL CARTELITO DEL BAÑO:nuts: CREO QUE EL TELEVISOR ES DE 21 PULGADAS:nuts: KAMETZA, EL BALCÓN ES LINDO, SON MUY AMABLES, TE DEJAN TOMAR FOTOS DE TODO, INCLUSIVE DE LOS DORMITORIOS, PERO ESE DÍA ME DIJERON QUE TOOOODOS ESTABAN OCUPADOS (?) PUES QUE BIEN QUE SEA ASÍ. *


----------



## *JoSePh*

Canelita said:


> Pues entonces eso invalida mi comentario anterior...qué más quisiera que así fuera, ¿pero no les parece raro que no haya nadie por el lobby, la recepción? Por las fotos, *más parecía un museo.* Ojalá que sea cierto que estaban a full.


*Què mala Canelita, està bien que el Bolìvar sea antiguo, pero un museo..:cheers:

Lìa , buenas fotos...*


----------



## Canelita

Sí, qué mala soy...  Pero en realidad lo decía por lo bonito del interior, sus muebles, los adornos de mármol...La bóveda en el lobby es increíble. Y sí, están un poco antiguos, pero está limpio y ordenado, como dijo Lía. Yo misma estuve ahí hace un par de años, esperando a una amiga en el lobby, ya era de noche, y sólo vi a tres personas durante la media hora que estuve ahí.


----------



## *JoSePh*

Canelita said:


> Sí, qué mala soy...  Pero en realidad lo decía por lo bonito del interior, sus muebles, los adornos de mármol...La bóveda en el lobby es increíble. Y sí, están un poco antiguos, pero está limpio y ordenado, como dijo Lía. *Yo misma estuve ahí hace un par de años*, esperando a una amiga en el lobby, ya era de noche, y sólo vi a tres personas durante la media hora que estuve ahí.


*Yo estuve hoy por ahì, caminando sin rumbo...a decir verdad por la plaza San Martìn,el Centro Cìvico, la Plaza Mayor,etc...:cheers:*


----------



## Canelita

^^ !Qué envidia! Pero de la buena... :cheers:


----------



## *JoSePh*

Canelita said:


> ^^ !Qué envidia! Pero de la buena... :cheers:


*Si, lo màximo siempre caminar por Lima.*


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola
Canelita y Josef, tuve paciencia de esperar que la gente se retirara, siii había gente lo cual me dejó sorprendida, todo lo contrario de hace un par de años, pero yo quería tomar fotos sin gente. Ahora se ha vuelto un hotel baratísimo, y las instalaciones son muy buenas para el precio que se paga. Dicen que los dormitorios son inmensos, tienen salita, baños muy grandes, y que están bien cuidados, para los extranjeros que vienen les sale baratísimo, además ellos tienen mucho interés de conocer LIma Histórica para luego viajar al Cuzco-Arequipa etc. Ellos toman un taxi en la puerta del hotel para pasear por Miraflores para luego tomar otro y regresar a su hotel en el centro de Lima. *


----------



## Canelita

*Excelentes noticias, Lía*

Me da muchísimo gusto por el hotel, ojalá que consigan un buen inversionista y lo actualicen en lo que haga falta. Ese tipo de hotel tiene un encanto inigualable.

Saludos 





Lia_01 said:


> *Hola
> Canelita y Josef, tuve paciencia de esperar que la gente se retirara, siii había gente lo cual me dejó sorprendida, todo lo contrario de hace un par de años, pero yo quería tomar fotos sin gente. Ahora se ha vuelto un hotel baratísimo, y las instalaciones son muy buenas para el precio que se paga. Dicen que los dormitorios son inmensos, tienen salita, baños muy grandes, y que están bien cuidados, para los extranjeros que vienen les sale baratísimo, además ellos tienen mucho interés de conocer LIma Histórica para luego viajar al Cuzco-Arequipa etc. Ellos toman un taxi en la puerta del hotel para pasear por Miraflores para luego tomar otro y regresar a su hotel en el centro de Lima. *


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Joseph....:tongue2:*


----------



## W!CKED

Se ve triste el hotel Bolívar, que pena.. Gracias Lía por tus fotos!


----------



## |pRup|

La parte de la entrada delHotel,se parece a una replica pequeñita del Salon principal del Hotel Palace en Madrid  Por lo del vitral en la parte de arriba y las columnas, el tipo de sillas, etc... Megusta mas el vitral del Bolivar, si fuera más grande y tuviera una araña en medio como el del otro, se veria perfecta.










Ese hotel es impresionanteee....Ese salon es inmenso y tienes que pasar como por 5 salas y salones y halls para llegar...la gente se pone con el portatil a tomar cafe y a charlar o a leer periodicos...los encuentras de un monton de idiomas... Es bastante bonito.


----------



## Canelita

*PARADOJA*

Luego de todos estos años, me puse a pensar en lo paradójico que resulta que el hotel Bolívar se encuentre al mismo frente de la plaza San Martín...¡PLOP! Hasta ahora jamás había hecho la conexión...


----------



## kaMetZa

Canelita said:


> Luego de todos estos años, me puse a pensar en lo paradójico que resulta que el hotel Bolívar se encuentre al mismo frente de la plaza San Martín...¡PLOP! Hasta ahora jamás había hecho la conexión...


Jee! Pues resulta que cuándo construyeron la Plaza San Martín para el Centenario de la Independencia, le pusieron ese nombre por ser él nuestro Libertador.. 

Pero Leguìa también mandó a construir un hotel digno de la ciudad xD para hospedar a tanto visitante por las celebraciones, y al momento de ponerle un nombre se decidieron por Bolívar... 

Así la Plaza para San Martín & el Hotel para Bolívar


----------



## Canelita

Sí, Kametza, justo me puse a ver la página web del hotel y leí algo así...pero esa página necesita una buena revisada, el inglés está muy mal escrito, les voy a enviar un mensajito sugiriendo que contraten a un traductor.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

interesante la historia


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Je! Sí.. incluso al principio se le pensé poner Ayacucho al hotel por la batalla que terminó por sellar la Independencia.. pero Ayacucho significa lugar de los muertos xD  y como que no iba bien para un hotel.. y cómo no había nada para Bolívar xD le pusieron su nombre..!


----------



## |pRup|

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Je! Sí.. incluso al principio se le pensé poner Ayacucho al hotel por la batalla que terminó por sellar la Independencia.. pero Ayacucho significa lugar de los muertos xD  y como que no iba bien para un hotel.. y cómo no había nada para Bolívar xD le pusieron su nombre..!


Como el hotel ese "Tumbas Reales"....:nuts:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Canelita

^^ :rofl:


Ayayay...te arropan bien bonito como al Señor de Sipán...y te "levantan" varios siglos después... ¡PLOP! :lol:


----------



## carlos07

Lia, esta parte de los malecones no los conocia, estan cerca a San Isidro? los bancos que quedan frente al mar estan perfectos, convidan a la observación delicioso lugar y cuanto espacio para aprovechar hay aun en nuestra Costa Verde, y que agrestre se ven. Buenas fotos


----------



## kaMetZa

Canelita said:


> Parece que todavía hiciera frío por allá...bueno, paciencia que ya llegará la primavera.


Si todavía hace frío!!! El sol juega a salir y nada..!! Si hasta la perrita tiene su chompa!!! hno: 

Lía bonitas fotos  Gracias!! Los malecones son muy apasibles para distraerse y relajarse!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Tienes raxon KaMetZa !!! puxa uno nunca seba con Lima


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Què buen paseo Lìa, si Canelita, todavìa se siente un poco de frìo...*


----------



## Wendy Quispe

*Hola señorita Lia*

No sé si serás soltera o no,por eso prefiero tratarte de señorita. Hace tiempo que veo tus tiernas fotos de animalitos,de flores,tienes tanta sensibilidad para plasmar la ciudad de una manera menos fria,yo como soy profesora de nido,procuro siempre enseñarles a mis niñitos fotos dulces y esperanzadoras,y las tuyas me encantan. Tienes en mi a una nueva admiradora.


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y gracias a todos
Canelita, yo conocí esos edificios por dentro cuando estaban recién acabados y vendían los depas, serían finales de los años 70s. Eran muy bonitos y amplios los ambientes, no costaban tan caros, creo que han sido uno de los primeros edificios en el Malecón de la Marina, como te contaba estuve tentada de comprarme un departamento ahí, ya que el banco donde yo trabajaba daba préstamo casa-habitación para sus empleados, pero después me casé...mi padre falleció, heredé un depa y ya no podían darme el prèstamo ya que sólo lo daban para casa única.
Carlos, ese malecón es el de la Marina, empieza o termina casi a la altura del cuartel San Martín, es decir colinda con S. Isidro, tiene 11 cuadras y luego viene el malecón Cisneros yendo hacia el centro de Miraflores.
Gracias Wendy por lo de señorita, eres muy graciosa.
Kametza, ya está cambiando el clima, aunque yo sigo sintiendo algo de frío.
José el lunes de la semana pasada aproveché que le saqué las fotos que canelita me había pedido y caminé unas 30 cuadras, desde los edificios del papá de Canelita:
Hacen mucho deporte en el malecón, canchas de basquetbol, fútbol o fulbito:*


























PARECE QUE ESTABAN FILMANDO ALGO, TAL VEZ ALGÚN COMERCIAL


----------



## Lia_01

*Ahora viene el parque Maria Reiche, han hecho unas líneas de Nazca en miniatura con foquitos de luz, en la noche las prenden, es muy bonito:






























































ME IMAGINO QUE AQUÍ VIVEN LOS GUARDIANES:





















































POR EL LADO VERDE A LA IZQUIERDA VAN LOS CICLISTAS








*


----------



## Lia_01

ESA PAREJITA AL BORDE DEL PRECIPICIO, ME DABA MIEDO DE QUE SE FUERAN A SUICIDAR.....COMO LO HACÍAN ANTES EN LA PERA DEL AMORhno:


















1,2....1,2....1,2


----------



## alezx

Excelentes sus fotos como siempre Lia, MIraflores ya parece un mini Hong Kong con tantos edificios y aun mas en construccion, me gusta ese aire que tiene Miraflores cerca a los acantilados :yes:


----------



## Lia_01

MIREN ESAS TREMENDAS ANTES A CADA COSTADO DE LOS EDIFICOS, PARA QUÉ SERÁN?:bash:


















AL FONDO LA IGLESIA LA ASUNCIÓN:





















































RESTAURANT SEÑORÍO DE SULCO


----------



## alezx

Excelentes sus fotos como siempre Lia, MIraflores ya parece un mini Hong Kong con tantos edificios y aun mas en construccion, me gusta ese aire que tiene Miraflores cerca a los acantilados :yes:


----------



## Lia_01

gracias alez
seguimos caminando, hacía mucho frío ese día. Nuestro héroe el Caballero de los Mares:


----------



## Lia_01

Creo que aquí ya entramos al malecón Cisneros.























































*CARLOS, POR SI ACASO TODO EL MALECÓN DE LA MARINA TAMBIÉN PERTENECE AL DISTRITO DE MIRAFLORES.:cheers:
YO NO SÉ COMO NO APROVECHAN PARA ABRIR ALGUNA CAFETERÍA BONITA CON ESTAS VISTAS AL MAR, YA QUE HAY QUE IR HASTA LARCOMAR QUE ESTÁ UN POCO LEJOS DE ESTA ZONA PARA TOMAR ALGO CÓMODAMENTE.*


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Què bien Lìa, super buenas tus fotos ...*


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué bárbara coincidencia lo que me cuentas...quién lo hubiera pensado. Más aún, quizá hasta hubiésemos sido vecinas, ya que el jefe de mi papá (el dueño de la constructora para la que mi papá trabajaba) le propuso darle un apartamento ahí. Pero mi familia ya había adquirido un terreno en la Urb. Luis Germán Astete, y mi papá le pidió más bien que lo ayudara con la construcción de la casa, a lo cual él accedió. Mi papá no era arquitecto, sino ingeniero civil, pero igual se las ingenió para hacerse su diseño y levantar la casa. Lamentablemente todo quedó a medio hacer, pues nos tuvimos que venir a los EEUU...una de tantas historias tristes de las olas inmigratorias. 

Me encantó el parque María Reiche...excelente la idea de diseñar mini-líneas de Nazca, tan creativo. Creo que Lúcuma alguna vez posteó fotos nocturnas del lugar. 

Aún se ve el ambiente frío...pero al menos ayuda a que todo esté verdecito. 

¡Muchos saludos, Lía!


----------



## |pRup|

WoW...
Buenisimias fotos Lia!! :bow::bow::bow:
De verdad que tanto vere hace lucir todo excelente...! Y tienes razón, un buen café con esas vistas estaría bravazo kay:

Saludos!


----------



## carlos07

Lia, buenas fotos y como está bonita toda esta zona, no la conozco. Sabes que ya pensé en volver a Lima y poner un café frente al mar de Miraflores o en San Isidro, si un dia me animo te aviso, para que vayas a tomar un café por cuenta de la casa...jajaja :lol::lol:
Y el sol nada de salir, hein?hno:


----------



## Wendy Quispe

*Es el centro de Miraflores?*

Lia,como siempre veo que tus fotos son tan bonitas,eres una chica valiente porque tomas al lado de esos presipicios tan feos,yo me muero de miedo. Ese malecon es en el centro de Miraflores? tú vives alli? yo casi no conozco esa zona,me dicen que es muy chevere,pero e ido poco,o sea,por el parque ese que esta rodeado de avenidas y de fuente. Mi hermana menor Fanny y sus amigas van seguido por alla porque les gusta practicar ingles con los gringos pero a mi me da miedo ir porque no se si sea riesgoso alternar con extranjeros,se lee tantas cosas en los periodicos,incluso a Fanny la paro resondrando que no haga eso,pero ella dice que es bien chevere,que los gringos son generosos y se bacilan bien,o sea,bailan y pasean,pero a mi me da miedo,por eso que e ido pocas veces hasta alla,me queda muy lejos. Muchas chicas del barrio van para alla,pero yo prefiero ir al centro,por Jiron de la union.


----------



## J Block

^^eres un amor...Wendy.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Estamos jileros...*


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía todo muy bonito!! Gracias gracias!!! Siempre me ha inquietado tu paciencia para armar el thread, yo me canso con el imageshack xD! 

A mi me gusta mucho el parque Maria Reiche, mi tía vive por ahí cerca y de chicos íbamos a jugar con mis primos y primas allá e incluso a patinar. Ahora de grandes vamos a conversar y ver a nuestros sobrinos jugar jeje. Las líneas de Nazca que han hecho en los jardines se ven bien, pero pucha! estorban al momento de jugar en el pasto xD! 

Aquí me mandé a mi ex :|


----------



## Wendy Quispe

Gracias por el piropo,eres ******?. tu nombre me parece raro. Veo las fotos y me entra tanto miedo ver esos presipisios.


J Block said:


> ^^eres un amor...Wendy.


----------



## J Block

Wendy Quispe said:


> Gracias por el piropo,eres ******?. tu nombre me parece raro. Veo las fotos y me entra tanto miedo ver esos presipisios.


Soy 100% peruano...ya sabes.


----------



## Lia_01

*hola y gracias a todos.
Canelita, efectivamente, hubiéramos sido vecinas, pero así es la vida, el destino a veces toma otros caminos. Ya hay sol, pero no hace mucho calor todavía.
Gracias Joseph, peru. Carlos ok. Kametza, no utilizo mucho el imageshack ya que me parece lento, en cambio el photobucket te permite subir 20 fotos a la vez, es más rápido y más fácil, mmmm que bueno que te ha traído nostalgia del pasado ver la foto del edificio :nuts:
Wendy que miedosa que eres, si vivo cerca de los acantilados:nuts:
Block y Wendy take it easy:lol:*


----------



## Canelita

Lía, Kametza: Recientemente aprendí cómo subir fotos a photobucket usando Flock, que es un browser como Explorer o Safari. Pueden subir muchísimas más fotos a la vez, sólo con hacer click y ya. Si desean más información, me envían un PM y les doy más instrucciones.


----------



## Wendy Quispe

*que penita*

pense que eras ****** para presentarte a mi hermanita Fanny que muere por los gringos y quiere casarce con uno,pero supongo que seras medio rubio,no?.
te respondo rapidito porque mis enanos estan ya por llegar.


J Block said:


> Soy 100% peruano...ya sabes.


----------



## Wendy Quispe

Lia,no entiendo eso del easy,casi no se ingles. Si,soy miedosa,es que de chibolita me cai muchas veces y me hice muchas heridas y por eso temo a las alturas,muchas veces mis primas me han querido llebar a escalar cerros,pero me da cosa. soy miedosa,me da nervios.


Lia_01 said:


> *hola y gracias a todos.
> Canelita, efectivamente, hubiéramos sido vecinas, pero así es la vida, el destino a veces toma otros caminos. Ya hay sol, pero no hace mucho calor todavía.
> Gracias Joseph, peru. Carlos ok. Kametza, no utilizo mucho el imageshack ya que me parece lento, en cambio el photobucket te permite subir 20 fotos a la vez, es más rápido y más fácil, mmmm que bueno que te ha traído nostalgia del pasado ver la foto del edificio :nuts:
> Wendy que miedosa que eres, si vivo cerca de los acantilados:nuts:
> Block y Wendy take it easy:lol:*


----------



## kaMetZa

Wendy Quispe said:


> pense que eras ****** para presentarte a mi hermanita Fanny que muere por los gringos y quiere casarce con uno,pero supongo que seras medio rubio,no?.
> te respondo rapidito porque mis enanos estan ya por llegar.


:lol: te quieren casar J xD  Nos invitas a la boda


----------



## dlHC84

jaaaaaaaaaaaa el foro está en declive.
más fotos Lía, por favor    Están muy bonitas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

kaMetZa said:


> *Aquí me mandé a mi ex :|*


Asu ... trankilo con los recuerdos Markos :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa

Inkandrew9 said:


> Asu ... trankilo con los recuerdos Markos :lol:


:sleepy: Es que terminamos hace un mes! Pero ya se me está pasando :happy:


----------



## Inkandrew9

kaMetZa said:


> :sleepy: Es que terminamos hace un mes! Pero ya se me está pasando :happy:


Sorry!!!!!!!!!! weeeno como canta Cerati ... "Del mismo dolor ... vndra un nuevo amanecer" :cheers: .. pero no l nuevo amanecer d la tigresa dl oriente jajaj :nuts::lol:

Lia .. se ve bakan toda esa zona ... xeere:cheers:


----------



## J Block

Wendy Quispe said:


> pense que eras ****** para presentarte a mi hermanita Fanny que muere por los gringos y quiere casarce con uno,pero supongo que seras medio rubio,no?.
> te respondo rapidito porque mis enanos estan ya por llegar.


:lol::lol::lol: Para nada, soy trigueño...ya sabes. :cheers:


----------



## J Block

kaMetZa said:


> :lol: te quieren casar J xD  Nos invitas a la boda


Claaaro...a todo el foro. Sería una boda virtual. :lol::lol:


----------



## Anlysixth

Siempre estaré enamorado de las kuestes y los malecones de Miraflores, el Domingo salí con una amiga a caminar, fue una mega lata, desde el Trebol de JP, entrando por el pentagonito , por San Borja Norte (el camino rojo en el medio de la avenida) hasta parque norte de ahí por parque norte, pasamos por el Scotiabank de San Isidro, fuimos hasta el Golf de San Isidro, le dimos media vuelta, seguimos por el Parque Redondo (parece un bosquecito me gusta mucho), y entre calles conversando llegamos a residencial Santa Cruz cerca a la avenida el ejercito y ya estábamos en los malecones, así que fuimos caminando, (me queme snif snif, arde nariz, y arden brazos, para variar vestido de blanco), super bacan había sol, el cielo Celeste, los edificios, y la kuestes llenas de verde, y es verdad falta un cafe por ahí, y un par de baños pubicos, me hacia pila y no tenia donde jejejeje y luego de tocarle la puerta a la secretaria de mi amiga para pedirle prestado el baño, seguimos caminando por los malecones, y nos dio mucha hambre y larcomar se hacía inalcanzable a cada minuto que pasaba, bueno así es el hambre, pero el entorno es super lindo, cada cierto espacio descubres alguna particularidad.


----------



## Lia_01

Buenas tardes
Qué pasa acá???, por favor ORDEN EN LA SALA, hno:no se desbanden:lol:
Seguimos el recorrido, ya no por el malecón sino por las calles aledañas:



























Calle Juan Moore:



























calle Berlin corta la Moore:

















RECUERDO QUE EN ESA ESQUINA LA QUE TIENE UN PORTÓN ROJO HACE MIL AÑOS VENDÍAN DULCES LIMEÑOS ANTIGUOS COMO ARROS CON LECHE, ARROZ ZAMBITO, IGUAL A LOS QUE VENDÍAN EN HINOJOSA EN EL JIRÓN DE LA UNIÓN , QUE TAMPOCO EXISTE.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

Volvemos a salir al Malecón Cisneros hasta la calle Italia:


























































































*TODOS A CUIDAR SUS MASCOTAS, NO LAS PUEDEN DEJAR SUELTAS EN LA CALLE, ES LÓGICO QUE SE PIERDAN, HAY QUE TOMAR CONCIENCIA Y NO SER TAN IRRESPONSABLES:bash:*


----------



## A380luis

excelentes fotos, algo que me gusta y que se puede apreciar en algunas de tus fotos es que estan arborizando miraflores inclusive calles estrechas que no tienen aereas verdes, lo malo es que todavía están muy chicos y son más palo que hojas, pero es custión de tener paciencia. Xeveres tus recorridos Lía


----------



## Lia_01

Lo que pasa que la ciudad de Lima está sobre un desierto, no llueve en Lima, sólo de vez en cuando una fina garúa, por eso que cada uno debe cuidar el poco verde que hay, ya que también el agua escasea. No se puede negar que en estos últimos años la mayoría de distritos se han preocupado por sus áreas verdes, y que las municipalidaddes han contribuído en mantenerlas.








Ahora volteo por la calle Bolognesi:


----------



## Lia_01

*AQUI TERMINO CON LA AVENIDA BOLOGNESI, AUNQUE ÉSTA CONTINÚA HASTA LA AVENIDA PARDO. VOY A LA AVENIDA COMANDANTE ESPINAR, Y LE **TOMO UNA FOTO AL EDIFICIO DE LOS FAMILIARES DE LOS AVIADORES DE LA FAP, LO HAGO PORQUE TENGO UNA **AMIGA VALENCIANA QUE ES TÍA DE PENÉLOPE CRUZ, Y EN LA AZOTEA DEL EDIFICIO COMO SE VE HAY UNA PUBLICIDAD QUE SALE ESTA ACTRIZ ESPAÑOLA:*


----------



## alezx

Que lindo es Miraflores gracias por compartir Lia  kay:


----------



## Exrexnotex

Lia, tus fotos son de lo mejor ! Miraflores siempre bello !


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Hola Lìa, bueno, practicamente con tus fotos nos has mostrado todo Miraflores, hasta el ùltimo rincòn, a pesar que Miraflores es chico en tamaño, lo has exprimido al màximo, que chèvere Lìa.*


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía excelentes fotos!! 

Una pregunta, estas segura que el edificio con el panel de Penélope es habitado por gente de la FAP? Pensé que era por gente del Ejército, pues mi tía vivió ahí hace mucho cuando aún eran casas.


----------



## blumun

Que preciosidad de flores, y fotos. Parece un cachito de paraiso 
Besos Lía.


----------



## dlHC84

Lindas tomas Lía.


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenos días
Gracias a todos!
Kametza, gracias por la aclaración, el edificio antiguo lo demolieron e hicieron éste que se ve más moderno y bonito, la verdad que tenía dudas si era del Ejército o de la Fap.

Jose, MIRAFLORES NO ES UN DISTRITO PEQUEÑO, ya sabemos que el más grande es SURCO, y entre los más pequeños están Barranco, Lince, Magdalena....Miraflores comprende aparte de Miraflores "cercado", las urbanizaciones de Santa Cruz, San Antonio, La Aurora, El Rosedal, El Rosal, Humboldt(Av. Tomás Marsano) , parte de la Castellana, parte del barrio Médico....Limita con los siguientes distritos: San Isidro, Surquillo (antes fue de Miraflores), Surco, Barranco y el Océano Pacífico*


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Bueno Lìa, si vez el tamaño de los demàs distritos (no me refiero a sòlo los que limitan), Miraflores es relativamente pequeño.*










*PD : Disculpa por el mapa.*


----------



## Lia_01

Ok, me estaba refiriendo de los distritos del centro, olvidé de los que rodean Lima:








El más grande según he leído es San Juan del Lurigancho y Villa María del Triunfo.


----------



## A380luis

la molina parece grande pero más es puro cerro que rodean casi todas las urabanizaciones que otra cosa


----------



## A380luis

otra cosa que me parce interesante es que santiago de surco sea más grande que independencia y los olivos o que miraflores y san isidro sean de un tamaño similar al de santa anita


----------



## Anlysixth

Lia_01 said:


> Ok, me estaba refiriendo de los distritos del centro, olvidé de los que rodean Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El más grande según he leído es San Juan del Lurigancho y Villa María del Triunfo.


que le pasó a los números 2,6,8,15,16,19,20,23,24,26,37,40. de la lista de distritos de Lima??? serán que los tiene los otros distritos de Lima que no salen ahi? que códigos postales tienen Cieneguilla, Ancon, Carabayllo, Pachacamac, Lurín, y los demás distritos, alguna idea?????


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Ok, Lìa, no problem...:cheers:*


----------



## Lia_01

Buenas tardes!
Anly, no tengo ni idea, saqué ese mapita de una página de internet
Exposición de orquídeas en el Parque Reducto de San Antonio en Miraflores, fui ayer en la mañana a diferencia del día de hoy había un frío y estaba oscuro, tuve que usar flash en la cámara. 
Iglesia Los Carmelitas:


----------



## Lia_01

ENTRÉ A LA EXPOSICIÓN, CUESTA 10 SOLES LA ENTRADA, QUE HERMOSAS ORQUÍDEAS HAY EN NUESTRO PERÚ, LUEGO LES PONGO ALGUNAS FOTOS DE LA EXPOSICIÓN. SALIENDO YA PARA IRME, ME DOY UNA VUELTA POR EL PARQUE:


----------



## Lia_01

COLEGIO CARMELITAS PRIMARIA:


----------



## Lia_01

ESTOY YENDO POR LA AVENIDA BENAVIDES HASTA PASEO DE LA REPÚBLICA:




























ES MEDIODÍA Y MIREN EL CIELO LO NUBLADO QUE ESTÁhno:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Chéeeeeeeeeeeeeeevere con el parque Reducto! Buenas fotos!


----------



## Canelita

Lía, muy bonito el recorrido--me gustó mucho el parque, bien cuidado, pero qué pena con los perritos que no son bienvenidos. Esperaremos entonces las fotos de las orquídeas. 

¡Muchos saludos!!!


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Lìa, si no me equivoco, esa exposiciòn es la que anunciaron por la radio no?*


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía cambiaste de avatar  Recién me doy cuenta jeje

Ohh! Reducto, esa zona es chévere, el parque es tan tranquilo!! Bonitas fotos, gracias!!!!!


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola, muchas gracias a todos.
Jose, si la anunciaron por televisión.
kametza, parece que mi avatar se cambió:nuts:
Canelita, está bien que no dejen entrar a perros, igualmente que en el parque de la Amistad en Surco, y el de la Exposición (el de las piletas), te imaginas en este parque la gente hace Tai Chi, yoga, juegan voley ................hno:
En la entrada de la feria están los arreglos que han obtenido premios, que hermosa flor es la orquidea, es tan delicada y elegante. Sòlo me las han regalado en las fiestas de promoción. Recuerdo que antes una costaba carísima, pero hoy en día hay mucha gente que la cultiva, y las hay de todos los colores:*


----------



## kaMetZa

aaaaaaaaaaajaja ya me imagino una señora haciendo tai chi y pisando popó de guauguau xD  :lol: :lol:

Esa expo de orquídeas está chévere!!!


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Canelita

Lía, hermosas las orquídeas. Aquí las aprecian mucho, a mí en lo particular me gusta el hecho de que un arreglo con orquídeas dura mucho más que con otras flores.

Me parece bien que conserven los parques y no dejen ingresar a los perros (pero igual me da penita). Si hubiera más cuidado por parte de los dueños (o sea, si limpiaran lo que van dejando sus criaturas), quizá, pero después estuve pensando que también se orinan, así que ni modo, jajaja.

Por aquí se dan el lujo de tener parques sólo para perros--básicamente pueden correr y jugar a su antojo, mientras que los dueños los observan desde la periferia. hno:

¡Saludos y gracias por las maravillas florales!!


----------



## Lia_01

*
TODOS LOS ARREGLOS ME HAN ENCANTADO, CLARO QUE HAY ALGUNOS MÁS QUE OTROS.
SABÍAN QUE LA ORQUIDEA MÁS GRANDE DEL MUNDO CRECIDA EN SU HABITAT NATURAL ESTÁ EN EL CUZCO? NOSOTROS AL IGUAL QUE COLOMBIA CULTIVAMOS ORQUIDEAS Y AHORA TAMBIÉN EXPORTAMOS, CLARO QUE NO TANTO COMO COLOMBIA*


----------



## Lia_01

GRACIAS CANELITA Y TAMBIÉN SALUDOS PARA TÍ.


----------



## Poligono

Lía, por las tomas veo que ya pronto sacas tu maestría de fotógrafa, saludos.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Que chèvere Lìa, gracias por la respuesta.*


----------



## Canelita

¿Cómo va a ser, Polígono? Lía ya está por doctorarse, con esas fotos de lujo. 



Poligono said:


> Lía, por las tomas veo que ya pronto sacas tu maestría de fotógrafa, saludos.


----------



## Lia_01

Muchas gracias poligono, jose y canelita
Para terminar la exposición voy a poner estas últimas fotos:








No sé qué esto (?)



























*La del medio es la orquídea más grande del mundo en su habitat natural, que crece en la ceja de selva del Cuzco.*


----------



## Lia_01

Con esos troncos, ramas secas se hacen los adornos.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## blumun

*Hola, buenos dias Preciosas orquideas Lia. Que cantidad y variedad!!!
Preciosas*


----------



## blumun

* Muy bellas vistas, las casas muy bonitas y los jardines bellísimos. Un abrazo Lía*


----------



## Ralfo

Lia como siempre muy buenas fotos!!! que tal chamba de tomar y postear tantas fotos, mil gracias por mantenernos actualizados de las actividades que acontecen en nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Q variadas stas Orquideas inmortalizadas bajo tu lente fotográfico Lía ... bonitas fotos.


----------



## Lia_01

Muchísimas gracias Blu, RAlfo, Inka y todos los demás que han visto las fotos y que les haya gustado y a los que no les haya gustado también, para mí es todo un placer.


----------



## carlos07

Que bellas orquideas, imagino que en Lima con lo humedo y sin sol muy fuerte, es posible conservarlas en la casa. Ahora vivo en departamento mas vivi en casa hasta hace unos dos años, en el jardin habia una palmera enorme, imagina que para abrazarla eran necesarias dos personas, el tallo tenia como escamas y era muy grueso, deberia tener unos 20 años de vida, hermoza, bueno, en la época de lluvia entre las escamas nacian orquideas, muy bonitas mas no habia forma de sacralas de alli para colocarlas dentro de casa. La palmera era un habitat increible, innumeros insectos, ademas de hongos de diversos colores, todo en la época de lluvia. El final de la historia tubieron que sacarla abajo pues estava inclinandose al muro del vecino, una pena, nunca la olvidare...jajaja.:lol:..suena a final de relçacionamiento, no?...Lindas las fotos y nada de sol en la tierrita?


----------



## Lia_01

Hola Carlos, a veces hay sol, pero con aire, mejor así, está rico el clima. También afuera de la casa de mis padres había una ponciana, esos árboles que son una delicia sobretodo en verano, ya que dan bastante sombra y brisa, una pena, pero tuvieron que sacarlo, porque las raices se estaban metiendo dentro de la casa, y había roto una cañería de agua. Fue penoso, pero ni modo, no podía seguir ahí. Hay árboles que tienen raíces cortas, no invasivas, esos son los mejores para sembrar sobretodo si va a estar cerca de la puerta de la casa.
Me di una vueltita por La Punta (El Callao), ya para acabar mi "colección" de malecones, tomé unas fotos:
LLegando a la plaza principal, al fondo está la Municipalidad, la Iglesia, los bomberos al costado......:







































































LA MAR BRAVA









IZQUIERDA ISLA EL FRONTÓN Y LA MÁS GRANDE A LA DERECHA LA ISLA SAN LORENZO.


----------



## J Block

Gracias por las fotos Lía! Me encanta el distrito de La Punta. Espero que pronto comiencen las obras de remodelación del malecón.


----------



## Lia_01

AHORA ME VOY AL OTRO MALECÓN, AL CANTOLAO:









ESCUELA NAVAL



























PARECE UNA KERMESSE:



































ME LLAMÓ LA ATENCIÓN VER LA MAYORÍA DE CASAS PINTADAS, LIMPIECITAS LAS VEREDES...


























:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


















LLEGAN LOS AMOS, Y YO QUE PENSABA QUE EL PERRO ESTABA AHÍ ENCERRADO, CON LA PATITA ABRIÓ LA VENTANA Y SE METIÓ A SU CASA:


----------



## Lia_01

HOLA BLOCK, HACE COMO 1000 AÑOS QUE NO IBA, EL DÍA ESTABA NEGRO, NUBLADÍSIMO, A PESAR DE SER NOVIEMBRE. EL MAR EN LA PUNTA ES RECONTRA HELADO.


----------



## Lia_01

ME GUSTA ESTA CASA













































CLUB REGATAS


----------



## Lia_01

YACHT CLUB































































YO MUY DESPISTADA PENSÉ QUE ERAN UNOS BUHOS DE VERDAD:bash:hno:


----------



## Lia_01

CLUB REGATAS UNIÓN









CLUB UNIVERSITARIO DE REGATAS


















ESE CABALLITO DE MAR NO ME GUSTAhno:


----------



## Canelita

¡Qué bonita La Punta, Lía! Mis padres se criaron en el Callao, así que siempre paseábamos por allí. Me contaban ellos que ahí en el malecón (con las locetas decoradas) caminé por primera vez, y luego ya nadie me podía parar. Tengo fotos y todo. 

Esa zona está bastante bien cuidada, pude visitarla hace un par de años, fue un día perfecto con sol y mucha brisa. Las casonas son de ensueño.

Gracioso lo del perrito, y los búhos supuestamente son para ahuyentar a las aves que dejan sus recuerdos por ahí. Pero no creo que funciona... hno:

¡Muchos saludos, y gracias como siempre por tus lindas fotos!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Jajajajaja, qué maleados con el caballito de mar!!! Qué chévere, Lía! Tus fotos de La punta están de 10 puntos! Lástima que el día no haya ayudado...


----------



## kaMetZa

La Punta qué bonita que es!!!  

Je!! Yo estuve por ahí la semana pasada xD  probando postres y paseando por el malecón!! De noche todo se ve re chévere, particularmente me gusta ir mucho a La Punta de noche, sentir la brisa del mar, escuchar las olas y caminar por el distrito 

Lía no le tomaste fotos al otro lado! Donde hay una lagunita y un parque bonito donde van las parejitas 

Gracias por las fotos!!


----------



## carlos07

Que buenas las fotos Lia, se ve que la Punta es un lugar muy especial, no lo conozco, recuerdo que mis padres nos llevaron a visitar un barco, mas deve haber sido en el puerto del Callao. Gracias por las fotos y el cielo bien panza de burro...:lol:


----------



## Exrexnotex

Lia, maginificas fotos ! Que bien cuidada se ve La Punta ! Tranquila , como para darse una caminata por la tarde , relaxing !


----------



## Lucuma

gracias por tus fotos Lía, te pasaste, como siempre linda La Punta


----------



## alezx

Wuau que buenas las ultimas fotos LIA, La Punta es bien chevere estuve por alli en 2003


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola
Canelita, mi abuelita también era chalaca, ya que su padre fue el Notario Público del Callao a comienzos del siglo 20. Mis dos tíos abuelos vivieron en el Callao, uno de ellos en la Punta. Me pareció muy gracioso lo del perro, yo pensaba que malos los amos que lo han dejado al pobre en una espacio tan pequeño:lol:. Lo de los buhos no lo sabía, me parecieron muy simpáticos:nuts:
Yibra, me encantan los caballitos de mar, pero ése como que no pega ahì o tal vez si???:nuts:
kametza: será para la próxima vez, sobretodo visitar ese parque que dices que está lleno de parejitas, ya quiero ir para retratarlos:lovethem::kiss:
Carlos, yo también me acuerdo que cuando éramos chicos nuestros padres nos llevaban a ver los barcos todos los domingos, en aquella época hasta se podían visitar los barcos de pasajeros, de guerra, inclusive hemos visitado algún que otro submarino, a mí personalmente no me gustaba, en cambio mis hermanos gozaban:hi:.
Exre, es muy relajante caminar por ahí, ya que no hay mucha gente, hay poco tráfico en sus calles, aunque siempre me da tensión de que pueda haber un temblor con tsunami seguido:shocked::runaway:
Lucuma, muchas gracias, creo que ya me falta poco malecón de Lima recorrer, la zona de la Costanera si es intransitable:nono:.
Alezx, yo estuve la última vez por ahí en 197.....:cheers:*


----------



## PaiMei74

Lindas fotos! La Punta siempre ha sido uno de mis lugares favoritos.


----------



## W!CKED

Graias Lía por el lindo recorrido que nos traes esta vez, me gustan mucho las casonas, sobre todo esa en donde está el perrito.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonito l recorrido x La Punta Lía ... la vrdd q concuerdo contigo x lo dl Caballito jeje pero s q siempre hay algo pintorsco q encontrar n nstros spacios públicos ... Dew Lía


----------



## Lia_01

IZQUIERDA BARRANCO Y DERECHA MIRAFLORES:





































GOLIAT ESTÁ DURMIENDO, QUE PEREZAAAAAAAA ZZZZZZZZ:



















AVENIDA ARMENDÁRIZ, AL FONDO EL HOTEL MARRIOTT


----------



## kaMetZa

Antes andaba mucho por Armendariz, pasaba por ahí camino a Cenfotur a ver a mi ex jee! Ahora veo que ya casi han terminado ese edificio en la esquina! 

Gracias por las fotos Lía!


----------



## Lia_01

*KAMETZA, POR LO VISTO EXTRAÑAS MUUUUCHO A TU EX....DESDE QUE PUSE LAS FOTOS DEL MALECÓN DE LA MARINA O CISNEROS TE HA ENTRADO UNA MELANCOLÍA QUE TAMBIÉN TE HACÍA RECORDAR A TU EX:nuts: DEBERÍAN REGRESAR:kiss::fiddle:*


----------



## kaMetZa

Je!! Pues me entra nostalgia, imagino que es normal por el tiempo que estuvimos, casi un año..!! De hecho ha sido mi relación más larga! Sólo que las fotos que tu posteas son todas de los lugares por los que andábamos jeje! Pero nah! Yo estoy como dice mi firma ahora  

Gracias una vez más por tus fotos!! !


----------



## Poligono

Este thread está como las propias rosas, no lo digo por ti Kametza.


----------



## Anlysixth

Que emoción ya van a terminar el edificio que esta junto al puente entre Barranco y Miraflores. pe parece que es un Club House??? bueno para variar las super fotos de Lia!!!


----------



## dlHC84

pacolam said:


> ¿Dónde está la estatua de Grau?!!!! =(


Yo mismo me respondo..... =( qué triste
No sé por donde andará la estatua de Grau, lo único que sé por el thread de Juan1912 es que en su lugar pondrán una glorieta.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

^^

AH!?!?!? Dónde? Cuándo?



Anlysixth said:


> Que emoción ya van a terminar el edificio que esta junto al puente entre Barranco y Miraflores. pe parece que es un Club House??? bueno para variar las super fotos de Lia!!!


No te referirás al proyecto del museo de arte contemporáneo?


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Creo que se refiere a este edificio que ha tomado muuucho tiempo










El Museo jaaa!! Sigue eso en proyecto?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Así parece...


----------



## dlHC84

YibrailMizrahi said:


> ^^AH!?!?!? Dónde? Cuándo?



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16793648&postcount=54


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y gracias a todos*

Antes de pasar por el Malecón de Armendáriz estuve en la Avenida Reducto y entré al parque MELITON PORRAS, que hermosas casas habían en este parque, pero gran parte de ellas ya no están:bash::bash:


























mmmm me suena me suena
































































CONSULADO DE ARGENTINA???????


----------



## Lia_01

hno:QUE PENA YA NO ESTA LA CASA:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Lia_01

SERÁ UN CONSULADO DE ARGENTINA???


----------



## Exrexnotex

Que tranquilo y bonito los alrededrores de ese parque ! Como siempre Lia , tus fotos estan de lo mejor !


----------



## A380luis

Lia_01 said:


>



me gusta cuando plantan los árboles de forma ordenada y de una misma especie o por lo menos de características similares, lamentablemente en lima no se ha puesto mucho enfasis en eso ojalá cambie


----------



## Canelita

Recuerdo haber bajado por la Armendáriz durante mi última visita al Perú, y se ve la diferencia entre los dos distritos--uno tiene su lado verde, el otro más descuidado..

Goliat es un mate de risa, le van a descontar por estar durmiendo en horas de laburo. :lol: Más cerrados no podía tener los ojos... 

Lía, esa última zona que has fotografiado me gustó mucho...se nota súper tranquila y las casas son bastante bonitas.

Gracias como siempre, y muchos saludos...esta vez hago salud con un té caliente, llovió y hace frío...ya se acerca el invierno por aquí. :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ohh !! bonitas fotos Lía, ese rstaurant s l famoso "FIESTA" ... q tiene n su carta platos exclusivos para diabéticos ???? jajajaja ... muy bonito sector d Miraflores ... y ade+ tienes q asegurarnos si esa casa s o no un consulado argentino .. o si s una afición a lo gaucho su fachada y la bandera ... weeno salu2!!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Hermoso Parque Melitón Porras*

B.L. : El terreno donde están construyendo el Edificio Melitone era la antigua casona de los Loret de Mola... He visto también las casonas de los Carrillo,de los Bellido y de mi amiga Rochi... También allí viven los papás de mi vecina de los bajos.... Es un parque muy tranquilo y no es nada pequeño,pero está medio escondido,casi no hay tráfico... es medio privado,a pesar que no tiene rejas ni las casetas de huachimán...


----------



## carlos07

Lia bellas fotos, ese parque queda a pocos cuadras de la bajada Armendariz, no? creo haber pasado por ahi, no te olvides que los uruguayos tienen el mismo color en su bandera, puede ser el Consulado Uruguayo. Pena que muchas casas estan siendo destruidas para dar paso a los edificios, mas es imposible parar ese fenomeno. Mantener una casa es caro y en muchos casos despues que los dueños originales no estan mas los hijos deciden venderlas para distribuir mejor la herencia y bueno se van las casas y entran los depas, aunque hay muy buenos proyectos. Buenas fotos y gracias por mostrarlas.:cheers:


----------



## skyperu34

Que cheveres fotos, especialmente la de la iglesia interiormente.


----------



## A380luis

Lia_01 said:


>


Noo, en miraflores también??, debería haber una multa


----------



## Miraflorino

*Gracias B.L.*

Te pasaste !!!!.... acabo de enviar la foto de la Embajada paraguaya a varios conocidos .... tú sabes que yo fuí hace como 2 semanas,una mañana al salir del laburo y me presenté y dije que yo había residido casi la mitad de mi vida en el Paraguay...pero ni bola me dieron !!!!... hno:hno:hno: sólo si tuviera la nacionalidad paraguaya me invitarían a inscribirme y a participar de las fiestas... pero no a los peruanos que han residido en el Paraguay... me pareciò que no está bien,porque conozco a media docena de peruanos que han vivido muchos años allá y que si nos gustaría participar de las fiestas... en fín... quizás algún día se dignen a invitarme... Yo me siento "peruano-paraguayo".... es lo que siento en mi persona... ya no puedo decir que sea peruano a secas... quizás si,con el pasar del tiempo vuelva a "peruanizarme por completo"... :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Canelita

Lía, se me pasó comentar sobre tu "tanda" anterior de fotos...efectivamente, cuando nos entra la nostalgia, nos entra de sopetón. Por eso trato de tomar fotos y documentar las cosas lo más que puedo, para luego no lamentarse de no tener un recuerdo de nada.

Bonita la iglesia de Fátima, no la había visto en tanto tiempo...sobre las fotos del interior, creo que es posible tomar fotos sin flash con el ISO lo más alto posible. He estado experimentando con mi cámara, y parece funcionar así. O sea, no usar el auto sino subirlo con el menú (supongo que tu cámara tiene esa opción). Y cada vez me convenzo más que el cielo nublado de Lima ayuda a las fotos, las mías salen muy brillosas, ya es mucho sol. hno:

¡Gracias, Lía!!! :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y gracias Sky, A380, CAnelita y Miraflorino.
A389, me imagino que te refieres a que no han enlucido el edificio? Tienes razón, aquí en Miraflores hay muuuchos edificios sin enlucir los costados, se ve horripilant, lo harán por economía, pero deberían exigirles las autoridad municipales, en fin.
Canelita, yo ni idea dónde se vea el Menú, no entiendo naaaada como funciona mi máquina, sólo sé darle clic, y a veces aprieto un botón y sale un ojito cuando no quieres ojos rojos, o cuando quieres tomar con flash o no, voy a investigarla un poco. El manual en castellano parece que lo ha traducido un chino de China, ya que no se entiende naaada las explicaciones que dan.
Miraflorino, yo creo que la comunidad peruana en Paraguay ha sido taaaaaan grande que no entrarían todos en las recepciones que hacen las embajadas en los aniversarios patrios. La Residencia dónde queda? es aquí dónde hacen las fiestas? porque generalmente son en la residencia del embajador, me imagino que aquí sólo funcionan las oficinas?*


----------



## Lia_01

AYER SALÍ A CAMINAR POR EL MALECÓN DE LA RESERVA, DESDE EL PARQUE DOMODOSSOLA, QUE TIENE VISTA DESDE LA IGLESIA DE FÁTIMA, CAMINÉ HASTA DAR LA VUELTA POR EL MALECÓN ARMENDÁRIZ, VERÁN LA NEBLINA QUE HABÍA:

























































































AL FONDO EL HOTEL PLAZA


----------



## Lia_01

ATRÁS EL CONVENTO DE LOS JESUITAS DE FÁTIMA

















































































AL FONDO LA ROSA NÁUTICA


----------



## Lia_01

ESTOY CORRIENDO ME HE AGITADO:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

ABAJO EL RESTAURANT DE LA COSTA VERDE


















AQUÍ DAMOS LA VUELTA AL MALECÓN ARMENDÁRIZ, AL FRENTE PODEMOS VER LOS EDIFICIOS DE BARRANCO, PARECE QUE ESTÁ SALIENDO EL SOL.



























MIRO PARA ATRÁS Y SIGUE NUBLADO EN MIRAFLORES, AUNQUE ESTE MALECÓN TAMBIÉN ES DE MIRAFLORES YA ESTÁ SALIENDO EL SOL













































BAJADAS HACIA LA QUEBRADA DE ARMENDÁRIZ.


----------



## Lia_01

QUEBRADA DE ARMENDÁRIZ, IZQUIERDA DISTRITO DE MIRAFLORES Y DERECHA DISTRITO DE BARRANCO.









VISTA A LOS EDIFICIOS DEL MALECÓN DE BARRANCO


----------



## Canelita

Lía, te guiño el ojo  porque veo que no se te pasó el comentario que hice sobre la Bajada de Armendáriz. No es posible, es una vía tan transitada y la diferencia es enorme. So pena que me maleteen por estar haciendo comparaciones, no puede ser que Barranco tenga su lado tan descuidado y terroso, ahí tienen que seguir el ejemplo de Miraflores. No sólo por el aspecto estético, sino porque mantener la vegetación en esas laderas ayuda a evitar el deslizamiento de piedras. hno:


----------



## kaMetZa

Ahh! A mi Armendáriz siempre me ha parecido una de las bajadas más feas a la Costa Verde, pasa que cuando uno va de Miraflores a Barranco el auto pasa al borde de la bajada por lo tanto lo primero que tienes a la vista es la parte fea con tierra, sucia y descuidada! En cambio cuando regresas a Miraflores tomas Reducto y no ves la parte de la bajada con jardines. 

Y los malecones miraflorinos, pues todos son bonitos y bien cuidados ! Y ahora en el verano se ponen mejor xD! Aunque caminar bajo el sol como que :nuts: 

Gracias por las fotos Lía ! :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

Hola y gracias Canelita y Kametza. Lo mismo pienso que ustedes. Barranco no ha tenido mucha suerte en elegir a sus administradores municipales, sobretodo al anterior, que además les quitó gran parte de la playa no sólo a los barranquinos sino a todos los limeños acostumbrados por la cercanía de sus hogares a tomar sus baños solares y de mar en las playas ya casi inexistentes como Barranquito.....:bash: Cómo es posible que los restaurants barranquinos de la Costa Verde los hayan hecho junto a la playa? por qué no tomaron como ejemplo Larcomar? y más bien los debieron haber construído pegados a los acantilados para no cortar la vista al mar. Además han debido sembrar enredaderas en los acantilados, que en caso de desprendimiento de piedras o pedrones asesinos en algo puedan mitigar un daño mayorhno:.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

I agree with you...


Los acantilados de Barranco dan pena.


----------



## carlos07

Que buenas fotos Lia, el sol ya se asoma y como ese poquito le mejora la vista a la ciudad, a mi no me gusta nada el invierno de Lima y menos la neblina, por las noches nunca tuve problemas mas levantarse por la mañana y ver el tiempo griz me dava tristeza..:lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Q sería d Lima sin esas nebulosas andando x allí ... pero al ultimo se puso mejor ya q hubo solcito .. Lindas fotos Lía.

PD: Provecho con l footing


----------



## Miraflorino

*Hermoso Malecón De La Reserva & Malecón Armendáriz*

A partir del Parque Salazar (Larcomar),caminar por los malecones hasta llegar al grifo de la avenida Armendáriz...es una delicia !!!!... todas esas cuadras se han puesto muy bonitas,el Parque Domodossola está super lindo,sumado a mi querida Iglesia de Fátima... Toda esa zona hasta fines de los 80s. estaba muy desolada...no era fea,nunca fue fea esa zona,pero como eran casonas grandes,como que apenas transitaba gente.... ahora es un cambio radical..caminar mirando el Océano es algo maravilloso... aún no he ido a Barranco,pero la magia debe ser la misma...con el plus que Barranco tiene sus casonas antiguas de ensueño !!!!... Bravo Lía por mostrarnos ésta área... tienes tan pero tan buen gusto (ojo...no soy sobón,pero definitivamente tú tienes un maravilloso buen gusto !!!!),que es como que nos llevaras de la mano a pasear mediante tus hermosas fotos. Una vez más... Gracias por existir !!!!... Y espero que abras un Hi5 dedicado a todas esas lindas mascotas (los perritos figurettis !!!!),las flores,los parques,que con tanto cariño nos has ido mostrando en el Foro a lo largo de éste 2007 !!!!... Vamos amiga... abre tu Hi5 !!!!... esas mascotitas merecen ser expuestas al mundo !!!!... dí que sí,porfi !!!!... :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## arfurin

*Pero k bonitas fotos Lia, definitivamente Tarma estaria agradecida*


----------



## alejandro.c

No sé si es impresión mía, pero mirando la foto de la bajada de Armendáriz, para el lado de Barranco, noto que la especulación inmobiliaria que se apoderó de Miraflores ya está avanzando hacia allá y comienza a amenazar las preciosas casonas republicanas de ese distrito bohemio


----------



## Miraflorino

*Dálo por hecho....*

Hay una fiebre por construir edificios de 5 a 10 pisos en los Malecones...todo por la vista del mar !!!... una pena,porque en el caso de Barranco si es lamentable...en todo caso donde si deberían hacer full edificios en la zona de San Miguel pero pasando el Malecón Bertolotto hasta La Perla llegando a la Mar Brava.... pero no en Barranco.... una pena...


alejandro.c said:


> No sé si es impresión mía, pero mirando la foto de la bajada de Armendáriz, para el lado de Barranco, noto que la especulación inmobiliaria que se apoderó de Miraflores ya está avanzando hacia allá y comienza a amenazar las preciosas casonas republicanas de ese distrito bohemio


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía.. hace tiempo quería saber.. (por cierto bonita la decoración del Marriot jeje ) me he dado cuenta que te gustan mucho las mascotas por la cantidad de fotos que les tomas en la calle  y tú tienes alguna en casa??

Gracias por las fotos !


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonitas fotos Lía ... La Trattoria d Los Plevisani .. se ve bakan chika pero picosa jajaja ... L Marriot antes no m gustaba ... pero dspues le agarré K-riño ... la 2da foto .... m gustaría convertirla n composición .... (R-cuer2 d taller) .. y la 3ra sta bien bonita ... ade+ d la foto d la flor. Salu2!!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Una bonita opción es el Café-Café*

Pero el local que está en Mártir Olaya casi con la Diagonal....es super céntrico pero no es la "pecera clásica"... :banana::banana::banana:
El Marriott no me convence del todo..obviamente aplaudo la idea del edificio,pero no me termina de gustar..la parte trasera que dá a la calle Aljovín es la antítesis de la fachada que dá al Larcomar... quienes pueden recorrer a pie esa zona,podrán darse cuenta... 
En ese sentido el hotel más lindo y más elegante de Miraflores,es para mi,el Miraflores Park,frente al bonito y tranquilo Parque Domodossola... me encanta ese hotel !!!!... por cierto,ya ví varias veces a Lía entrar con su marido a La Poissonerie... :banana::banana::banana::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lia_01

kaMetZa said:


> Lía.. hace tiempo quería saber.. (por cierto bonita la decoración del Marriot jeje ) me he dado cuenta que te gustan mucho las mascotas por la cantidad de fotos que les tomas en la calle  y tú tienes alguna en casa??
> 
> Gracias por las fotos !


:lol::lol::lol::lol: así parece kame, yo no puedo tener porque vivimos en un edificio que no se permiten mascotas. Además si no fuera así tampoco tendría porque se sufre mucho cuando se enferman y mueren. En casa de mi madre que tiene jardín "tenemos" (nadie es su dueño) una gata que algún vecino desalmado la tiró al jardín, ahí se ha quedado la gatita, es cachorra y muy sociable. Eso sí, no está permitida entrar a la casa, ella tiene su casita que es la que tuvo el último perro que ya está en mejor vida. Miraflorino me estás espiando???:lol:Canelita, voy a poner fotos de comida otra vez, dulce para variar. Gracias Inka.
Antes de desearles un feliz año, terminará de poner las últimas fotos de este año. 

Una vueltita por el parque antes de ir a comer algo:


















*qué pileta para chiquita, que diminuta, por qué Alcalde Masías? no podría haber sido una pileta un poco más grande?????hno:hno:hno::bash:*



















Vamos a Dasso, antes a Plaza Vea que han abierto uno nuevo en Cavenecia dónde estaba antes Santa Isabel, han dejado un perrito bajo el intenso sol amarrado al postehno::cheers:está que ladra y ladra y no para de ladrar:


----------



## Lia_01

Un rato al tragamonedas??? no, mejor no, vamos al CREPES&WAFFLES, QUE ESTÁ AL LADO DEL HAVANNNA:









































































Muy simpática la Administradora, se parece a Mercedes Cardozo, me hizo el favor de prender el árbol:



















*HASTA EL PRÓXIMO AÑO SI DIOS QUIERE.
LES DESEO A TODOS UN MUY MUY FELIZ AÑO 2008!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:*


----------



## Canelita

Lía, tienes razón, esa pileta está demasiado pequeña, la cosa al medio se mueve toda alborotada, pero la pileta no le hace juego. :bash: Me alegro que no hayas sucumbido a la tentación de perder tus monedas en el casino, mucho mejor invertidas en los ricos waffles, ¡yum yum!!! Recuerdo que antes de mudarme para aquí, mi prima me invitó al Palachinke, y comimos unos ricos crepés (¿o serían panqueques?). ¿Existirá ese lugar todavía? Me encantó las fotos del niño en el anuncio, se acaba de dar su buen atracón, jaja. :eat:

Lía, muchísimas gracias por este año de fotos de Miraflores y Lima en general, nos has regalado con tantas, es un verdadero antídoto para los que vivimos fuera y padecemos del mal de la nostalgia, de veras te lo agradezco. :hug:

¡Feliz año 2008, que muevas bastante el esqueleto el 31, y nos vemos pronto!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

Gracias Canelita. Me dicen que todavía existe el Palachinke, es el que está en los bajos del edificio Lider en Schell con malecón 28 de Julio, una vez comí ahí y me cayó pésimo. Gracias a tí también que me has permitido hacer un viaje gratuito a LA. Feliz Año Canelita, tú también tienes que :banana::banana::banana::banana:yo ya no muevo naaaada, me estoy oxidando:lol:


----------



## Miraflorino

*El Palachinke es una delicia...*

Curiosamente era al único lugar donde iba con mi hermana a comer... Claro que existe aunque sin tanta publicidad como en 1980.... 
Lía...ésta tarde pasé por el Chef's Café... realmente tienes razón,está bonito y discreto... no me gusta eso si,que esté lleno de avisos en las paredes de "cuidado con sus objetos personales" e incluso traducido al inglés !!!.. me parece que se les fue la mano con ese detalle... está bien un aviso pero de allí a ponerlo en todos los rincones como que se vé asfixiante !!!!... de todos modos está lindo el lugar porque desde allí se aprecia el edificio El Rosario en Larco,742 que está enfrente mismo y donde conocí en la entrada,a mi pareja una noche primaveral hace 22 años... lindos recuerdos !!!...claro,el Chef's era la archiconocida "Pastelería Sueca"... y allí mismo junto en el 740 estaba el famoso "Davory"... qué recuerdos !!!!.... qué helados !!!... :banana::banana::banana:



Lia_01 said:


> Gracias Canelita. Me dicen que todavía existe el Palachinke, es el que está en los bajos del edificio Lider en Schell con malecón 28 de Julio, una vez comí ahí y me cayó pésimo. Gracias a tí también que me has permitido hacer un viaje gratuito a LA. Feliz Año Canelita, tú también tienes que :banana::banana::banana::banana:yo ya no muevo naaaada, me estoy oxidando:lol:


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué rico!!!! Ya me diste hambre Lía xD!!

Je! En mi casa yo no he tenido mascota por la razón que tú das.. antes que yo naciera tuvieron una perrita.. se llamaba Princesa.. pero un día dejaron la puerta abierta y la perrita escapó =S el carro la mató.. mi mamá dice que ella y mi hermana lloraron su muerte por casi un mes.. y desde ahí prometieron no tener otra mascota.. total.. el más perjudicado fui yo hno:

Gracias por las fotos!! 

Qué pases un 31 muy chévere!! Feliz Año!!! Y que el próximo sea mejor para ti y tu esposo ! :banana:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Chef´s Café*

Lía : lo he pensado bien y creo que éste podría ser "el point" para una reunión de los Foristas Senior.... fíjate como hay letreritos de "cuide sus objetos personales"..








Y desde allí una perfecta vista al Edificio El Rosario donde conocí a mi adorada pareja en la madrugada del 27 de noviembre de 1985 :


----------



## dlHC84

Recuerdo que Andrade cambió el nombre al parque de "Kennedy" a "7 de junio". La placa conmemorativa se encontraba en lugar de esa pileta. Aunque la costumbre de llamar al parque "7 de junio" no arraigó entre los limeños. 
El nombre oficial del parque vuelve a ser Kennedy? (...)Espero que sí.



Lia_01 said:


> *HASTA EL PRÓXIMO AÑO SI DIOS QUIERE.
> LES DESEO A TODOS UN MUY MUY FELIZ AÑO 2008!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:*


Lía gracias por tus fotos, lindas como siempre. 
Espero que pases un feliz año y que en el 2008 nos sigas llenando de fotos de nuestra Lima que tanto queremos.


----------



## Miraflorino

*La iluminación de la Municipalidad de Miraflores y la Iglesia de la Vírgen Milagrosa*

Realmente un acierto la estupenda iluminación de éstos 2 emblemas miraflorinos... me quedo embobado cuando paso delante... un total acierto !!!!


----------



## carlos07

Hola Lia, estoy atrasado solo ahora veo las fotos de navidad, los arboles no estan tan mal, mas deven lucirse mejor de noche con las luces. Me preguntas sobre el arbol mais grande do Mundo? La verdad que los brasileños tienen mania de esa frase, dicen que la avenida mas ancha de America del Sur está en Brasilia mas los argentinos dicen que es la 9 de julio...:lol: y ahi van, el arbol que mencionas deve estar en el medio de la Lagoa de Freitas en Rio de Janeiro, el barrio es Leblon y lo hace la prefectura de Rio, solo lo vi por la TV pues nunca fui a Rio en esa fecha. Una curiosidad, en portugués no existe la frase mais grande do mundo, se dice maior que ou menor que mas mais grande es como decir del agua su duro...jajaja, :lol: que me perdonen los loretanos.Bueno gracias por las fotos y que ricos postres, hein?


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios.
FELIZ AÑO 2008!!!

Pacolam:
Esa parte del parque siempre se llamó PARQUE CENTRAL, nunca fue Kennedy. Andrade le pondría 7 de junio no sé por qué razón. Siempre fue el Parque Central. La parte del parque que está enfrente de Donofrio, Café La Paz, Calle Las Pizzas...etc. le pusieron Parque Kennedy, creo que fue cuando éste murió. Recuerdo que los senderistas dinamitaron en una ocasión el busto. Antiguamente en ese mismo lugar no había parque, habían casas, estaba la comisaría. El parque del centro de Miraflores era muy pequeño, era sólo la parte triangular que da para el óvalo.
1939








1959








Debo agradecer a la Tiendecita Blanca que me dejaron tomar estas fotos. 
Miraflorino:
Es verdad que tiene un montón de cartelitos, a mì personalmente me parece bien, ya que a la gente acá HAY QUE MACHACARLE TODO, como las salidas de escape, el no fumar, cuidado con el escalón, etc. etc. Te gustaba la Sueca? a uno de mis hermanos le encantaba, a mí no. Recuerdo que siempre estaba el padre (después que enviudó fue padre) Shady, con sus hijos, su esposa y con 4 perros:nuts: Ahh, verdad, al frente había un Davory? cuando ya no estaba en Dasso creo?

kametza:
Cómo has recibido el año? sigues con la nostalgia?:lol:

Carlos:
:lol:gracias por la info. Mira tú, yo pensaba que se decía así.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Preciosas fotos antiguas*

Lïa : te pasaste con esas 2 fotos antiguas espectaculares !!!!....
Bueno,te cuento... si puedes anda volando a tomar una foto a la casona Tudor que ésta en Grimaldo Del Solar,242... a media cuadra de la avenida Benavides.. están por demolerla para construir un edificio impersonal !!!!... hno:hno:hno: please,toma fotos de esa bellísima casona.. se me pasó avisarte de otra casona antigua situada en la esquina de 28 de Julio con Ocharán... la demolieron en pocas horas !!!!... felizmente tomaste fotos de la Casona Pardo de la esquina de la Avenida La Paz con Vasco Núñez de Balboa...también la demolieron en pocas horas... ahora sólo hay un hueco espantoso... hno:hno:hno: Deberíamos junto con otros foristas que se interesen,formar la Asociación de Amigos del Barrio Leuro...a mi parecer,es la zona de Miraflores que está perdiendo todo su legado... las casonas las están demoliendo por cantidades... la calle San Martín entre Larco y la Avenida Reducto,o sea,desde la cuadra 5 hasta la cuadra 8,prácticamente han sido demolidas todas sus casonas... un espanto lo que están haciendo de Miraflores... entiendo que los Malecones se llenen de edificios,pero no zonas como el Leuro,que tenía casonas maravillosas.. ni nos sorprenda que en cualquier momento terminen por demoler las Quintas Prado,Bustos,Leuro y Reducto... es un crimen lo que están haciendo !!!!... Sinceramente me siento bien apenado de como se está "impersonalizando" Miraflores... en ese sentido,me doy cuenta que San Isidro tiene más conciencia a la hora de construir edificios...


----------



## arfurin

*Espectacularrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...siiiiiiiiiiiii señooooooooo *:yes:


----------



## kaMetZa

Lia_01 said:


> *
> 
> kametza:
> Cómo has recibido el año? sigues con la nostalgia?:lol:*


*

Jejejeje 

Ninguna nostalgia.. aunque ya me enteré que volvió a Perú.. se había ido por trabajo a Rep. Dominicana...

La pasé rebien.. acampando con mis amigos.. 8 en total.. aunque 5 se volvieron a Lima el 1º.. yo y mis 2 mejores amigos nos quedamos hasta ayer en la tarde disfrutando de la playa, súper relajados !

Ojalá tú también hayas pasado un buen inicio de año 

Qué chéveres las fotos antiguas d Miraflores.. nos vemos Lía!*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Davory*

Siempre estuvieron ambos Davory funcionando al mismo tiempo...el de Larco 742 y el de Miguel Dasso...aunque éste último era "más chic",según expresiones de la época... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Respecto al Parque Kennedy,claro,siempre fue un "anexo" del Parque Central,acá una fotito aérea :


----------



## Inkandrew9

Waao esas dos ultimas fotos mostradas estan muy bonitas.


----------



## Lia_01

hola arfurin, kametza, Inka y Miraflorino.

MIraflorino, esa foto aérea es tomada desde edificio EL LIDER, equina Shell con Malecón 28 de Julio, hace muchos años vivían unos parientes míos ahí, en un piso muuuy alto.


----------



## Lia_01

*Voy a pegar fotos de algunas casas miraflorinas, muchas de ellas no están en buen estado y seguramente que dentro de un corto tiempo ya no estarán más:bash:. 
Voy a empezar por la Avenida dos de Mayo en Miraflores, cuarta cuadra, que han hecho una mole que da hasta la paralela que es la avenida Enrique Palacios, en el medio de los dos edificos hay una zona de esparcimiento, un área común que no se que contendrá, no sé si haya piscina, jardines. A mí personalmente NO ME GUSTA EL COLOR DE LA PINTURA AZUL, lo veo demasiado demasiadohno:*



























*Al lado sigue en pie la casa de los gitanos, recuerdo que hace mil años vivían ahí una familia de gitanos, yo tenía miedo de pasar por ahí, ya que mi mamá siempre me decía que si me portaba mal me iba a VENDER A LOS GITANOS, QUE ESTOS A SU VEZ ME VENDERÍAN A UN CIRCO, yo muy ingénua me lo creía.*










Casa esquina avenida Dos de Mayo con Arica:









Cruzando la avenida Pardo:
CAlle REcavarren:


















Esquina con la calle Berlin:









Una pareja de esposos viejitos llevando a sus engreídos a pasear:


----------



## Lia_01

SEGUIMOS EN LA CALLE RECAVARREN:



























*AHORA NOS VAMOS A LA ANTIGUA CALLE BELLAVISTA. AQUÍ FUNCIONABA EL ANTIGUO CORREO:*










*UNA CASA FANTASMAL:*










*EL ANTIGUO TEATRO CORRAL DE COMEDIAS, RECUERDO HABER VISTO LA OBRA CELOS CON LOS DIFUNTOS ACTORES ISABEL CHIRI Y ÉL UN GRAN ACTOR QUE NO RECUERDO SU NOMBRE, AMBOS MURIERON MUY JOVENES.*


----------



## Lia_01

LLEGAMOS A LA CALLE VICTOR FAJARDO:




















CAMPO ABIERTO:


----------



## kaMetZa

Hola Lía xD!

Ya van quedando poquitas casas en Miraflores jeje Simpáticas las casitas, aunque algunos colores son too much!!

Me gustó el perrito gris ! Qué raza es? 

Y el antiguo correo qué es ahora? Podría ser un museo no?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Siempre que paso por bellavista me quedo mirando las casitas que aún sobreviven... Y pensar que sólo a la vuelta está la bullicosa Diagonal.


----------



## Anlysixth

Muero de pena saber que muchas de esas casas, y edificaciones, probablemente desaparezcan con los años!!!! son tan lindas con tantísima historia.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Ranchos Miraflorinos*

Estos son los típicos "Ranchos" Miraflorinos que están demoliendo por cantidades...qué pena !!!! :
















Lía : la calle Recavarren se llamaba "República"..esa es la segunda zona más antigua de Miraflores...ya que lo más antiguo es la zona de las calles Manuel Bonilla,Esperanza,la avenida Ricardo Palma,la calle Colina y las calles Alfonso Ugarte y General Suárez hasta llegar al parque Miranda.. luego el Parque Central,la Iglesia,la calle Lima,Cantuarias y Diez Canseco... esa es la zona más antigua...ahh,las primeras cuadras de Larco frente al Parque... luego se expandió hacia la zona del colegio Champagnat y hacia el Malecón Balta....
De los actores del Corral de Comedias..eran María Isabel Chiri y Alfredo Bouroncle... ha resurgido ese teatrín,hoy llamado Teatro Británico....


----------



## Canelita

Lía, me pareció o varias de esas casonas ya ni son residencias, sino establecimientos comerciales, restaurantes o academias. Sí, la modernidad no discrimina ni con la belleza arquitectónica, lamentablemente.  Bien por ti que estás documentando su existencia...aunque sea se podrán apreciar por foto en un futuro cada vez más cercano.


----------



## Miraflorino

*El Viejo Miraflores*

Lía : sería formidable que tomaras fotos a las calles Alfonso Ugarte,Colina,o sea,toda la zona entre la Avenida Ricardo Palma y el Parque Miranda..porque ya has tomado fotos del Parque hacia la avenida Angamos...


----------



## Miraflorino

*El Viejo Miraflores*

Lía : sería maravilloso que pudieras tomar fotos de las 3 cuadritas de las calles Manuel Bonilla y Esperanza... allí hay todavía ranchitos muy antiguos.


----------



## Lia_01

REgreso más tarde para contestarles:cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lía excelente recopilaciòn, te enviè un mail ojalà lo hayas recibido.

Gracias por las fotos estàn preciosas!


----------



## amauta

Hola lia....muy bonitas tus fotos, que bonitas flores la verdad que es muy dificil elegir una en especial. me hubiera gustado poder asistir pero no me entere. espero que ya estes mucho mejor un abrazo, cuidate.

_Burocracia...tu lechuguita_


----------



## Miraflorino

*Edificio Montreal (Residencial Montreal)*

El Edificio Montreal está situado en la cuadra 52 de la Avenida Arequipa (la última en realidad) esquina con la calle Narciso De La Colina,frente a Seguridad Ciudadana (para los memoriosos,donde queda actualmente Seguridad Ciudadana fue el primer local de la Universidad Ricardo Palma desde 1970 y a lo largo de los años 70s.)... En el Edificio Montreal,aparte de haber vivido allí una querida amiga de la Católica que actualmente reside en Santiago de Chile,vivió sus últimos años,Georgette Phillipart,la viuda del insigne poeta César Vallejo. A fines de 1984,Georgette,ya casi octogenaria,sufrió una caída en las escaleras en el edificio y debido a eso,finalmente falleció.


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas noches:cheers:
Kametza, no tengo ni idea que raza serán esos canes, pero si se veían bien viejitos igual que sus amos. A lo mejor Yibra que camina por ahí sabe algo, que funcionará en ese local que fue el Correo hace 1000 años? o Miraflorino. Anly, lamentablemente muchas de estas casas ya están que se caen, los herederos a lo mejor están en pleitos judiciales para la herencia y al final venden la casa la cual será demolida para construir algún edificio. Miraflorino, que buena memoria, Bourouncle, ya me acuerdo, murió joven, un gran actor. Canelita pronto ya serán fotos para el baúl de los recuerdos:bash:Vane, te envié correo. Amauta, bienvenido, veo que eres nuevo en estos foros, y muchas gracias, a qué flores te refieres???
Miraflorino, hace años una tía bisabuela que había ido a visitar a otra tía también se rodó las escaleras de mármol, y se murió. Por ejemplo la casa de Ricardo Palma (es decir su última casa, ya que la primera que tuvo fue en la avenida que hoy lleva su nombre se la destruyeron en la Guerra del Pacíficio) nunca será demolida, ESPEROhno: *


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonitas fotos Lía, aunque algunas ,sobretodo de la 1ra entrega, muy coloridas ... Me gustan mucho El Corral de comedias y lo que fue el Correo. Verdad si no te gusta mucho el azul, te volverías loca en la universidad donde estoy .. jejeje. Salu2!!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Están demoliendo la casona de Schell con Alcanfores*


----------



## Lia_01

si me gusta el azul, es más, creo que es color que más me gusta, pero no queda bien en ese edificio.
Extraña casa o edificio en la calle Italia:


















calle LIbertad a una cuadra de la avenida Pardo:









calle Suárez , la casa de Ricardo Palma:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Esas 2 últimas casonas son preciosas*

La que está enfrente del colegio La Reparación,aunque se luce poco a mitad de esa cuadra larga... y la casa donde falleció el gran Ricardo Palma en 1919,esa zona debe ser ampliamente fotografiada.. sus callecitas aledañas : Leoncio Prado,General Suárez,Alfonso Ugarte,Pershing,González Prada... si,la avenida Ricardo Palma sigue "en obras"... de nunca acabar !!! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## kaMetZa

No sabía que la casa de Ricardo Palma aún existía, funciona como Museo? La Richi colabora con su mantenimiento y cuidado? O el Ministerio de Educación? La Biblioteca Nacional? La Municipalidad de Miraflores? Alguien? :?!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

kaMetZa said:


> No sabía que la casa de Ricardo Palma aún existía, funciona como Museo? La Richi colabora con su mantenimiento y cuidado? O el Ministerio de Educación? La Biblioteca Nacional? La Municipalidad de Miraflores? Alguien? :?!


Eso me sonò a ¿quièn podrà ayudarnos? .... bueno, yo si he entrado a esa casa y por casualidad, pero tengo entendido que hacen visitas pero programadas. Hace poco unos amigos ecuatorianos trataron de visitarla pero estaba cerrada.


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Ou! Debe ser bonita por dentro y supongo que aún deben mantener cosas del sr. Ricardo ! 


PD. El chapulín coloradO? !


----------



## Chocaviento

Bonito tema, gracias Lia  aunque ya lo habia visto pero de nuevo te reitero las gracias


----------



## amauta

*hola lia, que bonitas fotos has tomado, ademas tienes una buena camara, salen bastante nitidas las fotos. tengo una gran curiosidad....alguna vez cuando has tomado fotos por esas calles no te han mirado con cierta desconfianza ???....la verdad a mi me incomoda un poco porque la gente es mal pensada y cree que las fotos no son para buenos fines, nunca me ha pasado pero es algo que me limita, miraflres y varios distritos tienen calles muy bonitas que bien vale la pena ser mostradas en el ciberespacio. espero sigas tomando fotos hasta que yo me anime por completo a hacerlo. un abrazo. *

_"Burocracia...tu lechuguita"_


----------



## Lia_01

Vane de Rosas said:


> Eso me sonò a ¿quièn podrà ayudarnos? .... bueno, yo si he entrado a esa casa y por casualidad, pero tengo entendido que hacen visitas pero programadas. Hace poco unos amigos ecuatorianos trataron de visitarla pero estaba cerrada.


*Vane, yo también quise entrar un día pero me no atendían, debe tener horarios.
Kametza, me imagino que se mantendrá como cualquier otro museo, ya que es una casa-museo, he visto sus interiores en el programa A LA VUELTA DE LA ESQUINA. A propósito por qué se llama la Universidad Ricardo Palma así ya que RP fue escritor y periodista, y creo que nada que ver con la arquitectura???
Amauta, si es bien difícil y arriesgado tomar fotos a casas particulares, no así a parques, monumentos históricos....Me he ganado con muchas lisuras y amenazas.*


----------



## Lia_01

siguiendo con mi camino ese mismo día 2 de enero, dónde me quedé? en la calle Bellavista, Recavarren....salgo por este pasaje (tipo plazuelita) aquí al Malecón Balta:






















































abajo el Club Terrazas, día nublado, como hoyhno:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

Tania, uy que miedo una pitbull


----------



## Canelita

Lía, has empezado el 2008 con muy bonitas fotos (como siempre, en realidad, jeje). Recién en esta entrega que he sentido la pegada de la aparición de tantos edificios por esa zona de Lima. La verdad es que tengo conflictos con la modernidad.

Siempre me gusta ver fotos de ese puente que cruza la bajada...tan emblemático. Y mis vecinos al costado tienen un pitbull así como Tania, pero es blanco con chocolate, muy bonito pero rabioso, no deja de ladrar. 

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## kaMetZa

Lia_01 said:


> *A propósito por qué se llama la Universidad Ricardo Palma así ya que RP fue escritor y periodista, y creo que nada que ver con la arquitectura???*


Supongo que se llama así por ser un peruano destacado y ya! Además la Richi no sólo dicta arquitectura, aunque esa y medicina son sus mejores facultades creo! 

Chéveres las fotos Lía! Parece que la neblina ya no es tan común estos días, o me equivoco?


----------



## Exrexnotex

Increible las fotos de Miraflores ! Excelente Lia !!!


----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos Lia, la del Puente Villena me encantó, aunque me da pena que le hayan colocado esa cobertura, aunque no se ve tan mal , al final. Y viendo las fotos hasta me acordé del olor a mar y a la brisa que te llega al bajar por la bajada Balta, gracias por las fotos


----------



## amauta

Bonitas fotos Lia, un dia de estos tambien saldre a tomar fotos. Hace unos meses quise tomar fotos en el cementerio Plesbitero Maestro, pero no me dejaron, es un bonito cementerio, elegante con muchas esculturas (descuidadas pero aun asi guardan su belleza), ademas de ser el mas antiguo de america y tener a varios personajes de la historia peruana, algunos buenos, otros no tanto, creo que mas que un cementerio es un museo y aunque no me dejaron tomar fotos, no pude salir de ahi sin sacar una....la tumba de Jose Carlos Mariategui.

Es injusto y tonto que impidan tomar fotos a calles o avenidas o lugares asi, creo que solo pasa en este pais, esta bien que se desconfie pero no de todo mundo. 

Lia tu sigue tomando fotos, si te insultan o amenzan, nosotros te defendemos. 


_"Burocracia...tu lechuguita"_


----------



## J Block

Qué bien está quedando el antiguo Gran Hotel Miraflores.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Qué grato volver a leerte Bruno !!!*

Se extrañaba tu presencia !!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:



J Block said:


> Qué bien está quedando el antiguo Gran Hotel Miraflores.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Sobre la Universidad Ricardo Palma*

Yo creo que mucho influyó la cercanía a la Avenida Ricardo Palma,la Casona donde falleció el insigne escritor.. toda esa zona estaba impregnada de la memoria de Ricardo Palma... y como homenaje en levantar una pequeñita universidad en 1970,se le homenajeó con el nombre del personaje famoso.


----------



## A380_luis

ese malecon se vería más bonito si no hubiera colores tan disparejos en algunos de los edificios, bue... igual xéveres las fotos


----------



## GatoNegro

Hola Lía, creo que en el 2007 nunca te felicité por todas tus excelentes fotos, pero me corrijo en el 2008 ... todas son muy buenas, y muestran la cotidianidad de Miraflores, sus barrios, su arquitectura, y .... su vida canina 

Por un lado es triste ver desaparecer a tantos edificios antiguos, pero a la vez es interesante observar cómo va evolucionando el distrito (aunque algunos de los actuales residentes de repente no lo consideren una evolución) pero creo que ese tipo de cambio en el paisaje urbanístico se ha vivido y se vive en otras ciudades y es simplemente algo inevitable. Acá en Los Angeles no estamos muy apegados a nuestra memoria histórica, la ciudad está continuamente cambiando, en semanas tumban algo para construír algo nuevo, pero también habemos algunos que renegamos de eso.

Sigue adelante con tus fotos, esperamos ver muchos más en 2008. Y Miraflorino tiene razón cuando te sugiere tomar fotos "de las 3 cuadritas de las calles Manuel Bonilla y Esperanza," de hecho en la cuadra tres de Esperanza, entre el Hotel Esperanza y el Hotel Stefanos hay una antigua casona sencilla pero linda, y me temo que sus días estén contados. También en esa cuadra, hay una antigua cantina, no es gran cosa, de hecho ahí se juntan los borrachines del barrio, pero tanto el exterior como el interior (¡ups! me delaté...) dan una idea de cómo habrá sido el barrio en antaño.

Nuevamente ¡felicidades!


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenos días, y muchas gracias a todos
Gatonegro, apenas pueda voy a seguir tus sugerencias, no sé a que bar te refieres, dices que vas siempre ahí???:cheers:Salud:lol:
A380, tienes razón los colores, a veces asustan??? dicen que sobre gustos y colores....hno:
Miraflorino, pienso igual que tú, la cercanía con la universidad.
Block, si, está quedando muy bonito el hotel.
Amauta, yo creo que el Presbítero tiene hora programada para visitas al igual que cualquier museo. No sé quién te podría informar. Te sugiero tamibién el cementerio Británico Antiguo, ése que queda en Bellavista (Callao), cerca al Hospital San Juan de Dios, tiene esculturas maravillosas, parece un antiguo cementerio europeo, lleno de árboles, estátuas, mauseoleos aunque da miedo:nuts:no recuerdo el nombre de la calle, creo que es a la vuelta del hospital, ahí enterramos a mi bisabuelita y tía abuela, queda en una callecita muy tranquila, solitaria, volteando de una avenida.
Carlos, lo del Puente Villena era una pena, casi todos los días habían suicidios, como que el puente "jalaba" a los suicidas, era muy penoso para los vecinos ver todos los días lanzarse a álguien (como antes en la Pera del Amor). Inclusive han habido casos de que el suicida se ha estrellado contra un carro que pasaba por abajo rumbo a la Costa Verde. Era necesario ponerle esos protectores no sé si así se dice. La brisa marina me encanta, ese olor a mar (cuando no aguaje).:nuts::badnews:
Exrex gracias.
Kametza, por ahí te tengo una fotito:lol:
Canelita, ni modo que si Tania hubiera estada suelta me hubiera acercado, les tengo pánico a esa raza de perros, son muy malos dicen, no tienen casi ojos, y dueña (de las bonitas zapatillas rojas) me contó que e su mascota tiene 9 años.:runaway:

*


----------



## Lia_01

Kametza:
La Richi vista desde el Parque de la Amistad:lol:

















Interesante el mural con la cara de Ricardo Palma


----------



## Miraflorino

*Va a ser el RADISSON HOTEL...*

Ayer una persona tuvo el desparpajo de ir a varios hoteles de la zona...para "reclutar" personal para el nuevo RADISSON !!!!... promete ser mejor que el antiguo GRAND HOTEL MIRAFLORES,con la garantía de pertenecer a una cadena hotelera de reconocimiento mundial.



J Block said:


> Qué bien está quedando el antiguo Gran Hotel Miraflores.


----------



## kaMetZa

Lia_01 said:


> Kametza:
> La Richi vista desde el Parque de la Amistad:lol:


Oh! Esa torre de la Richi no me gusta mucho y por dentro menos encima Je 
Gracias Lía 



carlos07 said:


> Otra cosa, Lima ha crecido demasiado, mi hermana estudio en la Ricardo Palma y recuerdo escucharla comentar como quedaba lejos el Campus que en el omnibus en que iba los estudiantes se iban durmiendo y ella llegaba en casa roja de calor almorzaba y devuelta a la Universidad, me imaginaba algo muy distante, en uno de mis viajes recientes a Lima pasé por allí y esta tan urbanizada la zona, Chama se llamaba la urbanización? Bueno para mi imaginación era el fin del mundo, hoy es casi centro, no?


Pues Centro de qué? De Lima no eh! Eso está en la parte sur de la ciudad.



Jose Perez said:


> Aunque si da pena la demolicion de la casa.Hay por ahi muchos restaurantes como Tantra (creo que se llama asi) super modernos.


T'anta ! Es de Gastón y Astrid :happy:


----------



## Lia_01

*hola y muchas gracias

Yibra, la que está con sueño soy yo:cheers::lol: 
Bueno, no sólo en Miraflores, San Isidro, J.María etc. están demoliendo esos palacetes, también en Buenos Aires están haciendo tremendas moles de edificios en los terrenos que antes los ocupaban hermosos caserones. Serán ya para el recuerdo. Hay zonas como Barranco que ya no puedes demoler una casa porque es patrimonio histórico, pero los dueños muchas veces no tienen dinero para arreglarlas y se quedan ahí en muy mal estado y el dueño con deudas hasta el cuello, en todo caso debería ser el INC o alguna partida del presupuesto del Estado para que se pueda conservar bien esas casas-museo, previa compra a los dueños.
Miraflorino tomaré en cuenta lo de las casas de la cuadra 8, estas semanas estoy algo ocupada, espero que cuando vaya todavía existan.
Lo que Carlos quiere decir es que CHAMA antes nos parecía el fin del mundo, ahora queda a mitad del camino de Surco, está como decimos "aquicito nomás":lol:ya que la ciudad ha crecido a pasos agigantados estos últimos años. A manera de anécdota mi sobrina que vive en La Molina y a veces me invita a su casa le digo: me da pereza viajar hasta tu casa, ya que parece que quedara en otra ciudad y con el tráfico por lo menos me demoro 2 horas o más:lol:
Pedro que gusto de leerte nuevamente.
kametza, yo también le digo el Tantra:lol: Qué les parece su comida? *


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía a mi me encanta el ópera ! Es una combinación de varios tipos de chocolate xD! Buenísimo :happy: 

también he probado comida.. hay uno tipo bisteck a lo pobre... con tacu tacu de pallares que es bueno... en sí la comida de T'anta me parece buena, sobretodo la relación calidad/precio.


----------



## Lia_01

kame, sólo hemos ido con mi esposo una vez a almorzar, yo pedí lasagna con lomo era un plato inmenso, no lo pude terminar, estaba rico, pero demasiado fuerte, él se pidió una ensalada con una salsa de mangos. El postre me encantó, era de manzana, me imagino que lo hizo Astrid que tiene unas manos divinas.


----------



## dlHC84

Lía, lindas tus fotos. Estoy ansioso por ver la siguiente entrega; imagino que será en el thread "Fotos tomadas por Lía V verano 08"


----------



## miraflores08

*hola todos en este hilo!!*

estoy por regresar a Lima a fin de mes, me siento muy emocionada pero tambien me da temor no encontrar los edificios que siempre he admirado. Poco antes de irme habian derrumbado un hermoso palacete en la avenida arequipa cerca de angamos/primavera y construido un supermercado, en donde deberia ser prohibido una cosa asi, ya que es parte del patritimonio de nuestra ciudad. Ademas lo pintaron de un amarillo chillon, justo en miraflores. Si hicieron una cosa asi (los vecinos nunca supieron porque lo cubrieron muy bien mientras occurria la construccion), yo creo que pueden hacer cualquier cosa que se les plasca.
He empezado a leer el hilo y me han gustado los blogs que me trajeron a las fotos de miraflores y sus bellas casas, el barrio es simplemente hermoso, adoro cada una de las casitas y palacios de miraflores!!! Ojala y podamos continuar a traves de este hilo de ahora en adelante. Gracias a ustedes.


----------



## Chocaviento

La última foto esta muy bonita, que bonito se ve el skyline  gracias Lia!!


----------



## Lia_01

*muchas gracias pacolam, miraflores y chocaviento.

Estaba organizando mi PC y tenía unas fotos que tomé unas semanas antes de Navidad 2007, de la parte comercial y financiera de San Isidro, antes de borrarlas las voy a pegar por aquí, ya que corresponden al otoño del año pasado:*










*No tengo ni idea como se llama esta Iglesia, he ido una vez hace años a una misa de difuntos y tengo un mal recuerdo, ya que al salir me di cuenta que me habían robado todos los faros de mi auto, en esa época esta zona era un poco peligrosa, espero que ya no lo sea:*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## francis2064

en esa ultima foto se ve que le estan haciendo algo al edificio de ripley, remodelaciones?? alguien sabe algo??


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lia...a la vuelta del Parque Abtao viví en los años 70s.*

Si vuelves a pasar,tómale fotos al edificio de Paseo Parodi 413,casi en la esquina con Los Rosales (Amador Merino Reyna).


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Buen recorrido Lìa...*


----------



## dlHC84

Gracias por las fotos, lindas, como siempre!


----------



## Lia_01

*Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, francis2064, miraflorino, pacolam, joseph.
Francis, no tengo ni idea.
Miraflorino, cuando se vaya este calor infernal te prometo que iré por ahí.
Dime, SABES CÓMO SE LLAMA ESA IGLESIA????
ALGUIÉN SABE?*


----------



## Chocaviento

Como siempre Lima sorprendiendome con nuevos angulos  que linda se ve me encantaron las fotos de los edificios y de las áreas verdes 

Gracias Lia


----------



## Miraflorino

*Iglesia de Las Siervas de María*

Lía : Cuando vayas nuevamente por esa zona,te darás cuenta que la iglesia y convento anexo no llega ocupar totalmente la manzana,sino que en la esquina de las calles Villarán con Los Lirios,hay una casa ....yo siempre que pasaba por allí no entendía porque esa casa solitaria estaba en la manzana del convento... nunca lo supe... cruzando la calle Andrés Reyes,hay un lindo parquecito medio escondido,llamado Parque Antequera,rodeado de algunos pequeños edificios muy agradables... 


Lia_01 said:


> *Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, francis2064, miraflorino, pacolam, joseph.
> Francis, no tengo ni idea.
> Miraflorino, cuando se vaya este calor infernal te prometo que iré por ahí.
> Dime, SABES CÓMO SE LLAMA ESA IGLESIA????
> ALGUIÉN SABE?*


----------



## ketoperuano

*LIA ...de siempre !!!! ...*


----------

